# 500 Watt Blackstar LED Grow- 6 OG Kush



## sleezy1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So I was impressed with my LED grow cabinet (In progress check Signature), so I decided to buy another Lighthouse Hydroponic light, The 500 watt Blackstar. For this grow I will be using a 12 sq ft grow tent:

Nutrients: House and Garden
Pot Size: 3 gallon pots
Soil: Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Light: 500 Watt Blackstar 3w (actual draw 304 watts)

My clones from my fire OG were taking too long to root and honestly I didnt think they would make it, so I tossed it, went to the dispensary and swooped up 6 OG kush clones. Time is money, and I wasnt going to gamble on some clones that might not make it in 2 weeks. Today, I transplanted them right from Rockwool into soil, and watered with ph 6.00 water. Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 1, 2011)

Woke up this morning and checked on my clones. Bad News! I had aphids flying all around my plants! So I just returned them to my dispensary and I am waiting for them to give me a call with new clones. I requested Fire OG or $100 OG. So once that gets here, I will start this journal up again.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 3, 2011)

Round 2: Day 1

Ok Guys, so I got the call today from the dispensary telling me that my clones are in. I just got back and planted the clones into their pots and threw on the lights. I have 6 $100 OG clones. Hopefully they will make it thru this time! There is one really small runt, but hopefully she will catch up!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 4, 2011)

Day 2: Well my clones survived the first night in their new homes. I was worried I would wake up to aphids again. Everything looks clean and on track. 4/6 clones look very healthy, 1 looks below average, and 1 is a complete runt. Hopefully the last 2 catch up, because I want an even canopy. I have noticed the 500w Blackstar putting a lot more heat and light compared to my 300w. Because of that I started the first day with the light 24 inches away from the plants, just so they can acclimate. Today I dropped the light down to 18 inches away from the tallest canopy. I will leave the light at this distance until I feel they can handle 15 inches away with the 3w bulbs.

I am waiting on a 6 inch CFM blower for intake, and I think I have to order another for exhaust. As of now I keep the tent a little open at the top to vent the hot air and opened all intake ports. I am disappointed with the little 6 inch clip on fan, shit is weak. I might have to go run to Bed bath and beyond and swoop up an oscillating fan. I am waiting to see how the blower circulates first. Tomorrow is another water day with plain water and House and Garden Roots excelulator. I didnt use the Roots Excelulator on my last grow until the 3rd week. But it is supposed to promote a healthy root base, so I am starting early. I will also use the Magic Green Foliar spray next week and start using House and Garden nutes the end of the 3rd week in soil.


----------



## gonnagro (May 5, 2011)

I have a 500W Blackstar in a cabinet with only 2 plants at week 5 of flower as I write this. Things are not going well on this grow.

1. The cabinet does get rather warm with this light.
2. By week 4 (flower), my fan leaves turned yellow and now have pretty much all died.
3. Buds are less than spectacular, thin and rather small

Not really happy with the results I'm getting on his one. I'm not blaming the Blackstar, but this is my 4th grow and in all honesty I did better on my first grow with a 90W UFO.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 5, 2011)

Thats sucks! Hopefully I have better luck


----------



## sleezy1 (May 8, 2011)

Day 5:

So I have been watering every couple days with ph'd water and roots excelulator. 4 of the 6 are growing nicely and filling out. The little runt of the bunch is getting new growth and actually started growing a little today. And the last one, is one weird looking clone! It grows slow, and it has 2 heads! Meaning its like two separate plants in one! You can tell in one of the pics, hopefully it catches up and starts growing, or Ill just toss it because its so weak!

Today at 2am I had a power outage all the way until 9am! I was calling the power company worrying if my landlord didnt pay my bill! Then at 6am I was looking out the door thinking the police were outside for some reason! lol, paranoia! So I found out my whole city was knocked out with power, so when the power came on, I reprogrammed my timer and manually turned on the lights the whole day to make up for the hours of darkness. 1 hour before my timer was to go off, I set it back onto auto and let the plants have 1 hour of darkness before going back on their regular schedule of 5pm on 11 am off, (18 hours). Luckily my other plant in Flower just missed 2 hours of light and I feel its no big deal. Anyways, here are some updated pics.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 9, 2011)

Day 7: All is growing just fine, the little runt is catching up, I just have problems with the double headed plant. Doesn't seem to be growing as fast, and just looks deformed! I really don't like that plant, its fugly. Been watering every couple of days with Roots Excelulator. Did magic green foliar spray for the first time today.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 12, 2011)

Day 10:

All of the plants are finally adjusting and are making some good progress. I was about to throw away the two headed clone, because it was not growing much, but yesterday I noticed some new growth and now it is starting to grow! So I decided to keep it. I have only been watering with ph balanced water with some roots excelulator. Planning to start feeding nutes starting the 3rd week (Day 15).


----------



## sleezy1 (May 13, 2011)

Day 11: So I decided not to SCROG this grow, because I find it pretty difficult to move the plants around, and have difficulty flushing when I have 6 plants in a SCROG net. I think the mobility of the plants and able to move things around is better for me this round. 

Today, I did do a FIMing technique on 3/6 biggest plants. I have been following Dunit's grow journal and he is using this technique so I decided to see how the Fiming technique would do on my plants.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 15, 2011)

Day 13:

Everything looking good. Still watering with PH'd water and Roots Excelulator. Next water in a couple of days I am going to start feeding nutes from House and Garden. The two little runts have recovered and now are growing normally.


----------



## Rian (May 16, 2011)

Nice grow so far sleezy. How do you like the blackstar so far? I almost picked that led up but went with magnums instead. Do you use co2? Feel free to check out my grow and leave me some tips or comments =)


----------



## solarguy (May 17, 2011)

is that the new blackstar 500watt? take a pic of the led pattern please...is it the 6 circles or lines?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

You guys were asking me about the 2011 500w Blackstar from LightHouse Hydro. So far so good! My plants are flourishing pretty well in the first 14 days. The real test will be during flowering. Here are the pics you wanted.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 17, 2011)

Rian said:


> Nice grow so far sleezy. How do you like the blackstar so far? I almost picked that led up but went with magnums instead. Do you use co2? Feel free to check out my grow and leave me some tips or comments =)


Hey Rian,

I have checked out your grow journal and I really love your setup! I almost got the 2 magnums also, but I opted for the cheaper approach. I love your smartpots and those pretty rocks you have on top of your soil, looks really clean. I do not use CO2 yet, and I will sub to your journals! LED users must unite and learn from each other! We are in essence new pioneers to this growing. My other LED grow is a SCROG and its looking awesome under my 300w LED from Light House Hydro. Check that out too, I am in my 3rd week of flower.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 17, 2011)

Day 15: The babies are looking good and healthy! The two runts have caught up and are growing pretty fast! I had to top the tallest plant because it was already 17 inches tall and towered over the rest of the bunch. Plus it was kind of stretching and was not bushy. So now everything should be in order and even.


----------



## solarguy (May 17, 2011)

those girls look very stretchy, try keeping the lights closer. i have 2 500's in a 4x4 and i keep them no more than 8 inches usually about 6 inches....the closer you get tho the less coverage...


----------



## sleezy1 (May 17, 2011)

solarguy said:


> those girls look very stretchy, try keeping the lights closer. i have 2 500's in a 4x4 and i keep them no more than 8 inches usually about 6 inches....the closer you get tho the less coverage...


I know they were getting kinda stretchy at 14 inches away, but as I got closer with the light I was worried about the 3w diodes intensity. Lighthouse Hydro recommends 10-14 inches away from canopy. If you got yours that close without any problems, Ill move mine down too. Also, your right, too close and I lose footprint.


----------



## solarguy (May 17, 2011)

yea dude im a rep for lighthouse and you can get them closer or keep them further to achieve coverage....your plants will tell you if the lights to close there is no set rule...8-10 is great, no closer than 6 i would say


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

solarguy said:


> yea dude im a rep for lighthouse and you can get them closer or keep them further to achieve coverage....your plants will tell you if the lights to close there is no set rule...8-10 is great, no closer than 6 i would say


Thanks man! I made the adjustment. Anyways do you think a 500w blackstar is enough for a 40 x 40 x78 grow tent? I was thinking I might have to get a 240w Blackstar also.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

Day 16:

Made my adjustment with my light last night, now it is 10" away from the canopy. Started feeding House and Garden Nutes today week 3 full strength.


----------



## solarguy (May 18, 2011)

im doing 2 500's in a 4x4...adding a 240 would be fine but fuck it....save up for a 500....and hit me up i will give you better pricing than anyone period.


----------



## solarguy (May 18, 2011)

what did you veg under? trying to figure out why your plants look so funny....also get a fan on them it helps them grow better, bushier and stronger for the buds. In flower you want it to spend more energy on buds and less energy on holding its shit up...


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

Ya these clones I got from the dispensary were really jacked up! If you saw what they looked like when I got them you would understand what I'm working with! Haha. Anyways, I took the clones right frOm he dispensary and planted them all in these three gallon pots. I am vegging them straight from start to finish with this blackstar. Check out my growbox grow, it's in my sig. How much for a 2011 500 frOm you?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

Oh and I do have a oscillating fan blowing on them. You can see it in the pic.


----------



## solarguy (May 18, 2011)

wait wait wait....your vegging with the blackstar?

blackstar is the flowering line...


----------



## solarguy (May 18, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya these clones I got from the dispensary were really jacked up! If you saw what they looked like when I got them you would understand what I'm working with! Haha. Anyways, I took the clones right frOm he dispensary and planted them all in these three gallon pots. I am vegging them straight from start to finish with this blackstar. Check out my growbox grow, it's in my sig. How much for a 2011 500 frOm you?


i will pm you my pricing, forum rules...i'm borderline spamming your ass lol


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

solarguy said:


> wait wait wait....your vegging with the blackstar?
> 
> blackstar is the flowering line...


I know I have the 300w flower model and I used that from start to finish also!


----------



## Tricks (May 18, 2011)

i didnt read the whole thing yet, but you seem to veg fine in your box with the 300.


----------



## Tricks (May 18, 2011)

Nice setup sleezy1. That looks even better then the box. hehe

From the pics it looks like your plants r stretching. Might wanna keep that light lower.



I missed the whole 2nd page where everyone was talking bout the stretching.  
Sorry bout that sleezy1.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 18, 2011)

Tricks said:


> Nice setup sleezy1. That looks even better then the box. hehe
> 
> From the pics it looks like your plants r stretching. Might wanna keep that light lower.
> 
> ...


 =) its ok! I had the light 14-17 inches away because its different than my 300, but after talking to solarguy, i droppped it down to 10 inches.


----------



## solarguy (May 19, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I know I have the 300w flower model and I used that from start to finish also!



im confused you are using a blackstar500 now....you said earlier that you were vegging start to finish with this....im confused what are you doin veg or flowering with the blackstar500


----------



## metalmulisha (May 19, 2011)

Sleezy1,

I'm testing out leds for the first time since their furnished from my buddy. Based on penatration I feel scrogs are the way to go but I'm doing two seperate grows, scrog and regular. Just like with growing with an HPS I generally cut everything not getting good light penatration. So I'll just apply that to growing with LEDS. The regular grow is with a 400 watt fixture and scrog is 120. I'll be following this grow. What was the yield from your 300 watt grow? I'll be pretty straight up only counting solid nuggs which shows what these fixtures produce. Anyways, here's my grow with both the 120 and 400. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/427067-new-led-fixture-grow-journal.html#post5631950

Hopefully we can compare notes and get better yields. Take care


----------



## sleezy1 (May 19, 2011)

solarguy said:


> im confused you are using a blackstar500 now....you said earlier that you were vegging start to finish with this....im confused what are you doin veg or flowering with the blackstar500


I have a 300w LED Fire OG SCROG grow in progress right now. The 300w I have is a flowering model from Lighthouse Hydro. I only used my 300w from a clone until flowering (now 28 days into flowering). This current grow journal, is 16 days into Vegg and I am also using a flowering model 500w blackstar from start to finish.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 19, 2011)

metalmulisha said:


> Sleezy1,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm testing out leds for the first time since their furnished from my buddy. Based on penatration I feel scrogs are the way to go but I'm doing two seperate grows, scrog and regular. Just like with growing with an HPS I generally cut everything not getting good light penatration. So I'll just apply that to growing with LEDS. The regular grow is with a 400 watt fixture and scrog is 120. I'll be following this grow. What was the yield from your 300 watt grow? I'll be pretty straight up only counting solid nuggs which shows what these fixtures produce. Anyways, here's my grow with both the 120 and 400. 

I was doing the same exact thing! I was worried about the penetration so I bought a 300w LED and scrogged that in a growbox (It is a current grow, check my sig). Because I was impressed with the LED I decided to start another grow (this one) and bought a 500w blackstar and now I am doing a regular grow without SCROG to see the difference. If I have issues with penetration with the regular grow, I will either buy another light to supplement or I will SCROG the next time around. Ill check out your grow too so we can compare notes!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 20, 2011)

Day 18:

The stretching is slowing down and the plants are filling up since I have lowered the lights. No signs of nutrient burns from first feeding, so thats a good sign. Hopefully, they start bushing out soon! Day 30 is right around the corner! I plan to start flowering when they hit 20-22 inches tall.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 22, 2011)

Day 20: So this is day 20 since I planted the clones, and they are making a recovery from when I first got them. 3/6 clones were never really in good shape (2 of them have deformed leaves), so I am happy that they have made it this far. one of them is 18 inches tall, 4 of them are 16 inches tall, and the smallest runt is 12 inches tall. I am planning to start flowering at 22-24 inches tall or when week 4 hits, whatever is first. The plant I topped has not grown much since I have topped it. And Ironically, the weakest plant out of all of them is now the strongest, bushiest, and tallest!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

Day 20.5: here are some pics with the lights on 12 hours after I took the pics without the lights on. Already there is new growth exploding. I think I might be a little early with flowering with these plants. Im at 19 inches at the tallest plant and 17 inches for the average, with one runt at 13 inches. I anticipate this strain to double in size during flowering, so I will start flowering when I hit 22 to 24 inches tall.


----------



## Tricks (May 23, 2011)

Veg them untill you think there ready. Thats my advice. 
Maybe you should add that 300 later on when your box is done.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

Tricks said:


> Veg them untill you think there ready. Thats my advice.
> Maybe you should add that 300 later on when your box is done.


You read my mind! I was already thinking about adding that to the mix or by another blackstar 240


----------



## a mongo frog (May 23, 2011)

man those r so nice. i just finished mine and wow. it looks like we got the same cut or some thing. there going to get about 5 foot tall i bet.


----------



## Tricks (May 23, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> You read my mind! I was already thinking about adding that to the mix or by another blackstar 240


800 watt should get you some tops like that youtube vid. I think they where using 180 watt ufo, every 2 foot the guy said. Thats 720 watt on 4 x 4.
You would have 80 watt more and less plants.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> man those r so nice. i just finished mine and wow. it looks like we got the same cut or some thing. there going to get about 5 foot tall i bet.


Ya the $100 of is bomb diggity! I can tell the og is going to be strong, because it stinks already into 21 days into veg! The clones were not in the best of shape when I got them from the dispensary, but I wanted to fix them because of the strain. 5 feet? Daaamn! I think I do need another blackstar!!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 23, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya the $100 of is bomb diggity! I can tell the og is going to be strong, because it stinks already into 21 days into veg! The clones were not in the best of shape when I got them from the dispensary, but I wanted to fix them because of the strain. 5 feet? Daaamn! I think I do need another blackstar!!


it stinks so bad, but yet so good. r u going to stake yours? i had to stake mine.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

Tricks said:


> 800 watt should get you some tops like that youtube vid. I think they where using 180 watt ufo, every 2 foot the guy said. Thats 720 watt on 4 x 4.
> You would have 80 watt more and less plants.


The reason i would get another light is because of the footprint. I might just get the blackstar 240 because my 300 won't be ready for another 28 days. So it would be 500+240=740 watts and a total power draw of 437 wAtts. I wanted to flower by this Friday so I could have it done by my trip in august and keep them a little shorter. But I might just take your advice and wait till it feels right (around day 30-35 veg)


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> it stinks so bad, but yet so good. r u going to stake yours? i had to stake mine.


Yes I am going too this weekend probably. Do you have a journal on that $100 og?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 23, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yes I am going too this weekend probably. Do you have a journal on that $100 og?


no but i can show u a few pics if u want to see, plus i used house and garden also. soilless grow.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

Nice, we are on the same page almost then! I just checked my grow tent and about to put pics up. I don't have enough room for 5" tall plants! 4.5 feet maximum. My tent is only 6" tall. How tall were your plants when you flowered them? Whatever height they were Ill have to flower sooner!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 23, 2011)

Day 21: So I was planning to start flowering possibly this weekend, just so they would be done by the time I went on my trip August 5th. So I figured I would flower a little early. Now I hear from mongo that his $100 OG got 5" tall? Im really going to have to flower soon then!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> no but i can show u a few pics if u want to see, plus i used house and garden also. soilless grow.


Please do!! Can you post them on here?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

i put them in at about 15 inches, then ran a transition week with no multi zen. just teas and a&b,drip,roots. so i went almost 9 weeks. i think i went a little to long. they grow like monsters. i used alot of stakes also.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

here they are.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1615446View attachment 1615443View attachment 1615445View attachment 1615444
> 
> here they are.


Those are beautiful! How tall are those stakes? They look like 5"?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> i put them in at about 15 inches, then ran a transition week with no multi zen. just teas and a&b,drip,roots. so i went almost 9 weeks. i think i went a little to long. they grow like monsters. i used alot of stakes also.


What?? You flowered them at 15 inches and they grew to 5"!! Im in trouble then! Did they look all lanky like mine during early Veg? They are filling up now, but in the beginning they were lanky, but not weak. Still strong main stem. What kind of light were you using?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

thanks,ya 5 foot stakes. i lollipop and stake at the end of week 3. right before the bud xl. but i do put in 1 stake when i transplant and flower.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> What?? You flowered them at 15 inches and they grew to 5"!! Im in trouble then! Did they look all lanky like mine during early Veg? They are filling up now, but in the beginning they were lanky, but not weak. Still strong main stem. What kind of light were you using?


yes true og kush, lanky and wirery branches.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Shit, Im really going to have to flower this weekend to try to keep them shorter.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

What size pots and lights were you using?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

youll do great. it does get harder to magic green in like week 4 and on. so stake well.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> youll do great. it does get harder to magic green in like week 4 and on. so stake well.


I stop magic greening at the end of week 3 because Im afraid my buds will smell like that stuff


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> What size pots and lights were you using?


3 gallon pots, 2 1000 watts, 12 plants.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Did you see my other Fire OG grow in progress too? That is my LED experiment and I scrogged it. That one is turning out nice too! It is in my signature (300w Fire OG)


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> 3 gallon pots, 2 1000 watts, 12 plants.


Ok maybe they wont get as tall as yours then! Im using only a 500w LED right now and maybe adding another 240w LED.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ok maybe they wont get as tall as yours then! Im using only a 500w LED right now and maybe adding another 240w LED.


i dont know ive seen some real nice things from leds on here. your going to have the bomb.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Decided I am going to start flowering them on Wednesday. The plants heights are as follow: 1 20 inch girl, 3 18 inch girls, 1 17 inch girl, and 1 runt at 13 inches. And im about to buy another 240w Blackstar and some stakes =)


----------



## dapio (May 24, 2011)

can someone explain to me why I cannot find the 500 watt blackstar unit? I only see the 600 on the websites and was told that is inferior to the 500 watt a link anyone or am I just confused?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

dapio said:


> can someone explain to me why I cannot find the 500 watt blackstar unit? I only see the 600 on the websites and was told that is inferior to the 500 watt a link anyone or am I just confused?


You are correct! That frustrated me for a while. Goto eBay and search "blackstar led", you'll find it there with details on the light. The seller is Gotham hydro, so don't worry. They offer free shipping on the 2011 500w. The 500w draws more power than the 600 and uses 3w diodes versus a mixture of 2w and 3w with the 600


----------



## dapio (May 24, 2011)

perfect bro I just read this thread and am subscribed for the ride! I am going to harvest my last MH/HPS run this go and will be converting to the Black star as soon as I get the money if worst comes to worst do you think I could pull off 4 plants in 5 gallon smart pots under 1 240 watt blackstar? or should I just shoot for the 500 watt? regardless I appreciate your grow journal please keep the updates coming!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

dapio said:


> perfect bro I just read this thread and am subscribed for the ride! I am going to harvest my last MH/HPS run this go and will be converting to the Black star as soon as I get the money if worst comes to worst do you think I could pull off 4 plants in 5 gallon smart pots under 1 240 watt blackstar? or should I just shoot for the 500 watt? regardless I appreciate your grow journal please keep the updates coming!


No problem man! That's why I made these grow journals so we can all help each other with LEDs. The only issue I have with LEDs is the "footprint", anything on the sides of the unit is not under as intense lights. They recommend the 500 to be in a 12 sqft area, but I feel that it is not enough "footprint", because the unit is so small. So I would recommend 2 240watts, 2 500 watts, or 1 240 and 1 500. During vegging you'll be fine with 1, but I think you would Ned two for the deeper penetration. I am going to buy another 240w, because i think 2 500w in a 13 sqft grow tent would be an overkill.


----------



## dapio (May 24, 2011)

yeah I understand what your saying I guess I am just going to have to stack my chips in order to get the penetration I want to see I am trying to get my whole closet filled up!


----------



## Tricks (May 24, 2011)

Sleezy1, flower them. They will look great by the time there done. I hate harvesting early and leaving in august is cutting it close!

So why the blackstars, whats wrong with the one i got? And the house and garden you use dna cell 1 to 3 ?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Tricks said:


> Sleezy1, flower them. They will look great by the time there done. I hate harvesting early and leaving in august is cutting it close!
> 
> So why the blackstars, whats wrong with the one i got? And the house and garden you use dna cell 1 to 3 ?


Well Ill be gone for a week only, so if they arent ready yet, ill be ok. I'll just have someone help me out for that week. There is nothing wrong with the illuminator, I checked it out. Good light, but kinda expensive! I like the Blackstars because it is working, and I love the price, and the customer service. I am not familiar with DNA cell 1 to 3. I just use the full House and Garden line


----------



## Tricks (May 24, 2011)

So your using H&G earth A-B ? There is a ton of differnt H&G stuff here. Just curious what you got.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

I use House and Garden soil a and b. roots excelulator, algen extract, drip clean, magic green, bud xl, multi zen, top booster, and shooting powder. I just went to the House and Garden website and used the nutrient calculator and bought whatever it told me.


----------



## Tricks (May 24, 2011)

Full package, good job. 

Yeah that illuminator is made in Florida and there not cheap. I decided to hang it in a box and do a quick grow (12/12 sog) to see whats up.
I`ll shoot some pics.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Yeee!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Gotham. Decided to "go big or go home", and bought another 500w blackstar!


----------



## Tricks (May 24, 2011)

Nice, that should grow some buds! hehe Just wondering if you know the lumens and spectrums on that 500 watt ?

Leds are not populair here, they cost a fortune. I was looking at a 300 watt for 975 euro (1500 usd).
Thats a bit high. Goodthing the illuminator guy ships worldwide, i`ll save alot of money if i decide to go led.


----------



## dapio (May 24, 2011)

are you going to add more plants in there sleezy or are you just adding in the extra 500 because of inefficiency? also could you clear up how much wattage exactly the 500 watt unit pulls from the wall I saw it somewhere but cannot find the page!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

dapio said:


> are you going to add more plants in there sleezy or are you just adding in the extra 500 because of inefficiency? also could you clear up how much wattage exactly the 500 watt unit pulls from the wall I saw it somewhere but cannot find the page!


I am getting another 500 because I am concerned about penetration and the footprint for 6 5 feet tall plants. Gotham Hydro and Light House are actually sponsoring me now. The 500w would have been efficient, and adding the 240w Blackstar would have been just fine too. But I wanted to keep all the plants equal in terms of lights, etc. The 500w pulls 304 watts actual draw.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Danjo, whatever light you get, I would get two. For your 4 plants in 5 gallon smart pots you will be all good with 2 240 watt blackstars. Since there are a lot of journals on the 240w Blackstar, Gotham wanted a journal for the 500w Blackstars, so that is why I got it.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

r u on a 8 week flower cycle?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

Yup Mongo, I am aiming for an 8 week cycle, because Ill be out of town after Day 60. Because of you I got another 500W blackstar! I was thinking about those 5 feet trees you were telling me about


----------



## a mongo frog (May 24, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Yup Mongo, I am aiming for an 8 week cycle, because Ill be out of town after Day 60. Because of you I got another 500W blackstar! I was thinking about those 5 feet trees you were telling me about


sorry, i hope your not mad at me. have u used H&G before?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 24, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> sorry, i hope your not mad at me. have u used H&G before?


Mad? No I just wanted to be prepared for MONSTAS! No first time using HOUSE AND GARDEN, I love it! So easy to use and great results


----------



## dapio (May 25, 2011)

I appreciate it sleezy can you post a picture of the way the lights are positioned once the other 500 comes in and also maybe give a little explanation of what it is that convinced you that you were not getting good penetration and maybe a little feedback on how the second light is treating you and possibly adding in a couple more plants next grow? i'm just a little worried about spending 1000$ on two lights and having to wait a few months to make the money back and also how well would you say these lights are assembled does the affordable price come with a lower quality build or is it just a 100% dream come true ?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 25, 2011)

dapio said:


> I appreciate it sleezy can you post a picture of the way the lights are positioned once the other 500 comes in and also maybe give a little explanation of what it is that convinced you that you were not getting good penetration and maybe a little feedback on how the second light is treating you and possibly adding in a couple more plants next grow? i'm just a little worried about spending 1000$ on two lights and having to wait a few months to make the money back and also how well would you say these lights are assembled does the affordable price come with a lower quality build or is it just a 100% dream come true ?


Danjo, nothing really convinced me that I was not getting good penetration. The 500w Blackstar would have done fine flowering all 6 plants. It is my nature just to be paranoid and a perfectionist, and I tend to do an overkill a lot of the time. Im the guy who goes hunting with 100 rounds (when I need 5) a .44 magnum desert eagle (when that is not necessary). I like to make sure things get done right! lol I talked to VIctor, and asked him if his company would be interested in sponsoring me, showed them my grow journals and they agreed to partially sponsor me with my next light. We discussed things in great length and since I am preparing for 5 feet tall monsters, I decided to add a second light just in case. Originally, I was getting a 240w blackstar, and that would have already been an overkill. But after talking to Victor, we agreed that there are many examples of 2 240w Blackstars grow journals, that a 2 x 500w Blackstar journal would be needed. So I volunteered and thats how that came to be. We are in the process of talking things over where maybe their tech guy will give me a link that you can all click on and get discounts, free shipping, etc. We are working out the details. I am a consumer like you and was skeptical of the LED technology, so i took the plunge and dished out the money to see if the lights work. I am not altering my journal with any supplemental lights and I am just posting my LED experience. I don't know what will happen in the future with flowering with these lights, if I am using too much lighting, etc. So this is a trial and error journal pioneering a grow with these new lights. I am happy with the lights. THey are well built, not cheaply made, high quality lights. I will document the position of the lights, etc. once I receive it. A lot of growers are now seeing that the misconceptions that LED lights can't grow nice buds are untrue, and the Light House Hydro lights are proving to be well affordable, well built, and can produce nice looking buds.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 25, 2011)

Oh I am planning to get a bigger grow tent and add more plants my next grow.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 25, 2011)

Flower Day 1:

The Big Day has come! I left the plants in 24 hours of darkness before I triggered my 12/12 light cycle. Lights on at 10:00am-lights off 10:00pm. During the dark period the plants grew. 1 plant is 21 inches, 4 plants are now 20 inches, and the smallest is now at 14 inches tall and making fast progress. They also seemed to bush out a little more during the dark period.


----------



## Tricks (May 26, 2011)

Its official...there flowering! hehe

That tent is gonna be bright with that second 500. It should really make a differnce. Cant wait to see some flowers.
Shouldent have to worry bout them stretching next time either with that much light. Its looking good sleezy1.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Tricks! I found out that this strain of OG is really stretchy by nature, so it might not have been the light. Just maybe more sativa in the strain. I need to goto Home Depot after my new tent gets here and start staking my plants for support.


----------



## Tricks (May 26, 2011)

I personally think there a pain (tomato cages), but i seen what they can do in the right hands! 
Stakes is what i prefer to use, old skewl.


----------



## sleezy1 (May 26, 2011)

Ya I just got back from home depot.. All the tomato cages are way too big even for my 4x4 tent. I'm just going to stake em when my new tent comes next week. I'm going old school too!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 26, 2011)

a dyna gro silicate also works for that strain. its like 12 bucks.


----------



## Tricks (May 26, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya I just got back from home depot.. All the tomato cages are way too big even for my 4x4 tent. I'm just going to stake em when my new tent comes next week. I'm going old school too!


I stake em as they need it. I try to keep things simple. In metric your tent is 1.2m by 1.2m, wich is the standard size here. Some useless info. hehe


----------



## sleezy1 (May 26, 2011)

Flower Day 2: Most of the plants are in the 22 to 20 inch range now. The one runt is catching up at 15 inches now. Bushing up and looking green and healthy.


----------



## Rian (May 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## newworldicon (May 26, 2011)

metalmulisha said:


> Sleezy1,
> 
> I'm testing out leds for the first time since their furnished from my buddy. Based on penatration I feel scrogs are the way to go but I'm doing two seperate grows, scrog and regular. Just like with growing with an HPS I generally cut everything not getting good light penatration. So I'll just apply that to growing with LEDS. The regular grow is with a 400 watt fixture and scrog is 120. I'll be following this grow. What was the yield from your 300 watt grow? I'll be pretty straight up only counting solid nuggs which shows what these fixtures produce. Anyways, here's my grow with both the 120 and 400.
> 
> ...


I like your attitude, I'm doing a 550W grow with 20x autos now........_https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/434813-550w-led-vs-20x-green.html
_
Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Kilbot (May 27, 2011)

how big is the 500 watter? ...whats the brightest area of coverage at 15"?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 27, 2011)

Kilbot said:


> how big is the 500 watter? ...whats the brightest area of coverage at 15"?


Hey Kilbot, it is 18 inches x 11 inches. Recommend distance to canopy is 10" to 14" and it covers 12 sqft.


----------



## Kilbot (May 27, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Hey Kilbot, it is 18 inches x 11 inches. Recommend distance to canopy is 10" to 14" and it covers 12 sqft.



so like 3x4 ish? or is it a weird shape footprint? im using 357 magnums right now and the sweet spot of the foot print is pretty small. going to sandwich a 500 watt black star in between em on a 4x8 table. hope itll up the PAR a shit ton


----------



## sleezy1 (May 27, 2011)

Oh ya that will do the job! I know what you are talking about with the sweet spot. I think a lot of LEDs have that issue, regardless of manufacturer. That us why 2 of anything works best for that issue. I think the magnum and blackstar would be the best of both worlds! I like the magnum also, just liked the better bang for the buck and the power draw on the 500


----------



## Kilbot (May 27, 2011)

yeah i think its going to do nicely. im just finishing week 2 of my bloom cycle and they are pretty happy...having a tough time keeping the humidity down but they are thriving with no PM/algae or anything...ill let you know if theres a big difference with the extra 500w per table


----------



## sleezy1 (May 27, 2011)

Great! Post some pics too! I hope it doesnt get too hot in my tent with my two 500s..


----------



## Kilbot (May 27, 2011)

word heres a couple ones from last week...the pics are dark too on account of the shitty phone camera












i you can see how i really need 3 per...


----------



## sleezy1 (May 27, 2011)

Flower Day 3:

It is getting bushy up in here! Here are the girls at 22-23 inches tall with the smallest at 15 inches tall. Looking green and stinky already! I might have been ok with just this 500 watter, but hey just another 500 to make sure things are done right doesnt hurt!


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (May 27, 2011)

Keep it up boss


----------



## Kilbot (May 27, 2011)

seems like your getting some stretching between your budding sites...its interesting cuz i am getting the same thing but i thought mine was from lack of light....yours have more than twice as many watts over head and its still doing it...maybe its the light distance from the canopy?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 27, 2011)

Kilbot said:


> seems like your getting some stretching between your budding sites...its interesting cuz i am getting the same thing but i thought mine was from lack of light....yours have more than twice as many watts over head and its still doing it...maybe its the light distance from the canopy?


I was worried about the same thing, but this strain of OG is wirey and stretches by nature


----------



## sleezy1 (May 28, 2011)

Flower Day 4:

Recent pics


----------



## dapio (May 30, 2011)

looking great sleezy! how are those two units treating you? I am currently back and forth in emails with Victor at the moment I hope to get two of those 500 watt units going in a thread of my own very soon!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 30, 2011)

dapio said:


> looking great sleezy! how are those two units treating you? I am currently back and forth in emails with Victor at the moment I hope to get two of those 500 watt units going in a thread of my own very soon!



Things are rocking out with just 1 500 watter right now! They are all about 23-25 inches tall now with the runt at 18 inches now. My other 500 comes on Wednesday and my bigger tent comes thursday. So Ill be all setup by Thursday with both 500s and the 4 x 4 grow tent. Im pretty impressed with just the one so far though. Tell Victor you saw my journal and maybe he will give you a discount!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 30, 2011)

Flower Day 6: Updated pics. Getting taller and bushier


----------



## sleezy1 (May 30, 2011)

Damn those pics came out shitty! Ill take some pics at lights out tonight


----------



## kentrugrolights (May 31, 2011)

hey man i grow in a room 30x30 and flower in a room 25x30 i use 4 600watt leds and 2 1000watt hps the buds under the leds will be more thc they look like snow on them but the buds are smaller i did this with all leds 3 600watt and 3 300watt in a flowering room to get the big buds i took out the 300watt leds and put in 2 1000watt hps i just put them under a hood with no glass you can contro the heat better i run all leds in the veg room all leds are 220v you just put in a differt plug all leds run on 90v to 360v you change the plug 600wattled 110v pulls 3.8apms 220v pulls 2apms have a good day i use all of my products kentrugrolights all leds


----------



## Kilbot (May 31, 2011)

kentrugrolights said:


> hey man i grow in a room 30x30 and flower in a room 25x30 i use 4 600watt leds and 2 1000watt hps the buds under the leds will be more thc they look like snow on them but the buds are smaller i did this with all leds 3 600watt and 3 300watt in a flowering room to get the big buds i took out the 300watt leds and put in 2 1000watt hps i just put them under a hood with no glass you can contro the heat better i run all leds in the veg room all leds are 220v you just put in a differt plug all leds run on 90v to 360v you change the plug 600wattled 110v pulls 3.8apms 220v pulls 2apms have a good day i use all of my products kentrugrolights all leds


so are you saying you did an all LED grow and the buds were small?

not sure what this post is about.

sleezy are you going to prune at all?


----------



## newworldicon (May 31, 2011)

Kilbot said:


> so are you saying you did an all LED grow and the buds were small?
> 
> not sure what this post is about.
> 
> sleezy are you going to prune at all?


He is copying and pasting this on every LED thread he can find, it's his marketing ploy LOL


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

Unreadable, incomprehensible, ungooglable brand marketing. I am sold!


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

ah found it, here are the specs for the most powerful one:

600 Watt LED Panel Light:
Power Factor(PF):>0.97
Total Harmonic Distortion:<15%
Power - 288pcs*2Watts
Voltage AC90-240V
Input Current 4.0 Amps - 2.0 Amps
Work Frequency 60Hz
Lumens: 23400lm
Actual output with current ratio : 520 watts
Size: 20 X 12.2 X 3.15 inches
NW: 28lbs

What is "Total Harmonic Distortion:<15%"?


----------



## newworldicon (May 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> ah found it, here are the specs for the most powerful one:
> 
> 600 Watt LED Panel Light:
> Power Factor(PF):>0.97
> ...


I thought the 500 was the best model they sold?


----------



## medicine21 (May 31, 2011)

I was talking about the trugrolight spammer light: http://trugrolights.com/About.html


----------



## newworldicon (May 31, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> I was talking about the trugrolight spammer light: http://trugrolights.com/About.html


Ah I see, what do you reckon then?


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

kentrugrolights said:


> hey man i grow in a room 30x30 and flower in a room 25x30 i use 4 600watt leds and 2 1000watt hps the buds under the leds will be more thc they look like snow on them but the buds are smaller i did this with all leds 3 600watt and 3 300watt in a flowering room to get the big buds i took out the 300watt leds and put in 2 1000watt hps i just put them under a hood with no glass you can contro the heat better i run all leds in the veg room all leds are 220v you just put in a differt plug all leds run on 90v to 360v you change the plug 600wattled 110v pulls 3.8apms 220v pulls 2apms have a good day i use all of my products kentrugrolights all leds


Dude, have you ever heard of something called a "Period"? Thanks for spamming this crap on my grow journal


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (May 31, 2011)

lol interesting about the spammer, sorry to see that. love you grow tho, the OG Kush is by far one of my favorite smokes i ever had the pleasure of smoking, wish i could get some in da garden eventually but ill be keeping an eye on this o.o


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

thatoneguy1991 said:


> lol interesting about the spammer, sorry to see that. love you grow tho, the OG Kush is by far one of my favorite smokes i ever had the pleasure of smoking, wish i could get some in da garden eventually but ill be keeping an eye on this o.o


Thanks man! I love OG Kush! ITs the strain that represents my city! Anyways, feel free to check out my other grow in progress. It is FIRE OG kush and it is less than 3 weeks away from being harvested. It is only 1 plant in a SCROG growbox, but its looking pretty sexy. CHeck it out in my signature.


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (May 31, 2011)

lol yea i was just in their scoping it out haha, im almost really thinking about trying an led gro...just for the fact of lower electric bills without the heat to extract and such...must be so easy! lol, yea im doing a scrog right now on som ak-47s lol, their in their 3rd week atm so hopefully some good results  what are you using soil or coco my friend? oh btw the grow is in da sig xD


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

thatoneguy1991 said:


> lol yea i was just in their scoping it out haha, im almost really thinking about trying an led gro...just for the fact of lower electric bills without the heat to extract and such...must be so easy! lol, yea im doing a scrog right now on som ak-47s lol, their in their 3rd week atm so hopefully some good results  what are you using soil or coco my friend? oh btw the grow is in da sig xD


Ya you really should try it out man! I started with a LED growbox just as an experiment, and it did so well I decided to start a real grow! Lower electricity, no heat, no heat signatures, and the plants really flourish very well with LEDs. I use the flowering model lights from start to finish and that is wonderful! Under the LEDs the leaves are so dark green and healthy, no heat stress, no wind stress, etc. The light used by LEDs are supposed to be absorbed by the plants at 90% vs 10% HID. I will be running 1000 watts of LED starting tomorrow (when my light gets here), and the actual power draw is only 608 watts together! (304 watts each). Keep watching my grows and decide for yourself. I am using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, and I dont use nutes until the 3rd week of Veg. Then I start using the whole House and Garden lineup and I am very happy with it!


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a sweet method man! Those 500W draw 304? I never knew that, I just assumed 288 or something like that...Appreciate the info...



sleezy1 said:


> Ya you really should try it out man! I started with a LED growbox just as an experiment, and it did so well I decided to start a real grow! Lower electricity, no heat, no heat signatures, and the plants really flourish very well with LEDs. I use the flowering model lights from start to finish and that is wonderful! Under the LEDs the leaves are so dark green and healthy, no heat stress, no wind stress, etc. The light used by LEDs are supposed to be absorbed by the plants at 90% vs 10% HID. I will be running 1000 watts of LED starting tomorrow (when my light gets here), and the actual power draw is only 608 watts together! (304 watts each). Keep watching my grows and decide for yourself. I am using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil, and I dont use nutes until the 3rd week of Veg. Then I start using the whole House and Garden lineup and I am very happy with it!


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

Hudsonvalley82 said:


> Sounds like a sweet method man! Those 500W draw 304? I never knew that, I just assumed 288 or something like that...Appreciate the info...


Ya man 500w Blackstar- Draws 304 watts
240w Blackstar- 133 watts
300w Flower Model- 150 watts


----------



## sleezy1 (May 31, 2011)

Flower Day 7: All of the ladies except one (18 inches) are all 26 inches tall and now showing pistils. Bushing out, so I had to space out the pots today. My 500 watter is arriving tomorrow, so we will have some massive lights going on soon. Grow Tent comes thursday so I can move the ladies into a bigger home.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoooolllly Shit! My second 500 watt Blackstar arrived today looking black and sexy. Set that sucker up and plugged in, voila! Can I just tell you how freaking bright both units are together? No foot print issues anymore! Woooah! This should grow some monsters with the intense light from these two! Now I gotta check on temperature issues with both of them in my 3.5 x 3.5 foot tent. My new grow tent should be arriving tomorrow and Ill have that setup as well. Lets see what 1000 watts of LED can do (actual power draw approx. 608 watts).


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jun 2, 2011)

shit is hot....
convince me to buy another 500 with this grow...


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Man, I just spent two hours putting together my new grow tent, taking down my old tent, moving my plants, running to bed bath and beyond to get two more fans.....im exhausted! Ill post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 2, 2011)

So I didnt want to be lazy and let you guys down, so I took some pics of my new grow tent for yall. The new tent is 4x4 and it is was frustrating setting it up at first. The support beams for the lights felt kinda flimsy and I contemplated returning the tent. Then I figured out the support that kinda makes the lights more stable. I still like how my old grow tent had thick sturdy supports that I knew wasnt going anywhere. I do like how I can literally walk into my grow tent and work in there now. The lights don't seem as intense as my other grow tent, but it is also a bigger area. The height is nice addition, before I was maxed out at 6 feet, now I am at 6.5 feet which makes a big difference.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 4, 2011)

My tallest girl is now 31 inches tall with the rest hovering around 29-30 inches, except for the smallest girl who is now at 21 inches tall. I am beginning to see formation of the bud sites, and the girls have adapted well to their new home. Im about to head to home depot to get some stakes and ties for the girls. Might wait a few more days before I actually stake em. Ill take some more pics tonight without the lights on because the two 500s really wash out the picture quality with the intense lights.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Made some adjustment with the placement of the pots. Before I had them in 2 rows of 3 plants, but only the 2 plants in the middle were in the "sweet spot" of the LEDs. So now I made it so all 6 plants are all in the sweet spot with the LEDs perpendicular to the plants. Not only now do the plants have an equal share of the center of the lights, but now I have even more access to the fans and raising and lowering the lights. You can see the before and after of the placement in these pics. The girls have not been stretching as fast and have slowed down around the 31 inches mark. From my experience with OG, it should stop stretching in the next few days and start bulking up with flowers.


----------



## JeanTonerre (Jun 5, 2011)

My O.G. Kush , ready to cut !

www.icmag.com JeanTonerre


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 5, 2011)

JeanTonerre said:


> View attachment 1634910View attachment 1634909View attachment 1634908
> 
> My O.G. Kush , ready to cut !
> 
> www.icmag.com JeanTonerre


Jealous, those look delicious!


----------



## orangecat (Jun 6, 2011)

I am looking to help a buddy set up a new grow, and I was wondering what light(s) you would suggest for his 4' by 4' structure with 8 plants. He has heard all sorts of hype about leds and I was hoping to point him in the proper direction.

Thanks, sleezy!


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi.. Nice grow.

Why does that company sell them units as 500w when they are only
304w??


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

orangecat said:


> I am looking to help a buddy set up a new grow, and I was wondering what light(s) you would suggest for his 4' by 4' structure with 8 plants. He has heard all sorts of hype about leds and I was hoping to point him in the proper direction.
> 
> Thanks, sleezy!


Sup Orangecat? Thanks for your inquiry for your friend. There are three manufacturers that I like for LEDs. While looking for LEDs you should make sure that they use 3w diodes and use 60 or 90 degree lens for penetration. With LEDs the footprint of the light is a little limited, and the "Sweet Spot" is right in the middle of the light. So I would recommend using two lights to solve this issue. In a 4 x4 structure I would recommend my setup using two of the 500 w Blackstars from Lighthouse Hydroponics. The reason I chose these lights over the other manufacturers is the price. One of these units cost $550. They use 3w diodes and 90 and 120 degree lens so you have penetration and coverage. I also like the 357 magnum LED, they use 60 degree lens and also 3w diodes LEDs. It is a little more expensive at $750 a piece. I have seen another grow journal using the growledhydro lights. This guy IrishBoy won the 420 magazine LED grow with these lights, but they are quite expensive. I think they are like $1500 a pop. There are grow journals on this site for each of the lights I have mentioned. I was on a budget for my grow, so I think I got the best bang for the buck. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

digimidgi said:


> Hi.. Nice grow.
> 
> Why does that company sell them units as 500w when they are only
> 304w??


Good question digimidgi! Honestly, I really don't know! I was a little confused and annoyed the first time I figured it out. There are other manufacturers that do the same type of thing. IE. 357 magnum light, you would think it would draw at least 300 watts of power, but it actually only draws 180 watts. My bud, DUNIT used two of these to grow 9 purple Kush with a combined power draw of 360 watts! He was able to pull over 1 gram per watt with sticky icky beautiful buds. After seeing his grow journals I learned that it doesnt really matter about how much power your light draws, because it is a lot different than HID. The plants really thrive off the different spectrums that LED uses. I wanted to grow bigger and bushier plants so I chose to use 1000 watts of LED which the power draw is 608 watts. I figured either go big or go home, and I wanted to makes sure I had a successful grow. I probably would have been ok with 1 500w or better yet 1 500w and 1 240 blackstar. I wanted all my plants to be equal, so I decided to use 2 500s.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are some closeups of each plant in my grow tent without the LED on. This strain of OG is the typical stretchy plant. Once these buds start to get bigger, I will have to stake the shit out of them. Besides them being lanky (24-32 inches tall), the leaves and stems are the typical deep green I am noticing from the LED lights. Plants look healthy and filling up.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jun 6, 2011)

chronic smoke is what u r growing. nice job.


----------



## dapio (Jun 6, 2011)

awesome job here sleezy so far you are feeding with house and garden nutes correct?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> chronic smoke is what u r growing. nice job.


Thanks mongo! Looks just like your stretchy, wirey OG too?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

dapio said:


> awesome job here sleezy so far you are feeding with house and garden nutes correct?


Yup House and Garden on this grow here too!


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Good question digimidgi! Honestly, I really don't know! I was a little confused and annoyed the first time I figured it out. There are other manufacturers that do the same type of thing. IE. 357 magnum light, you would think it would draw at least 300 watts of power, but it actually only draws 180 watts. My bud, DUNIT used two of these to grow 9 purple Kush with a combined power draw of 360 watts! He was able to pull over 1 gram per watt with sticky icky beautiful buds. After seeing his grow journals I learned that it doesnt really matter about how much power your light draws, because it is a lot different than HID. The plants really thrive off the different spectrums that LED uses. I wanted to grow bigger and bushier plants so I chose to use 1000 watts of LED which the power draw is 608 watts. I figured either go big or go home, and I wanted to makes sure I had a successful grow. I probably would have been ok with 1 500w or better yet 1 500w and 1 240 blackstar. I wanted all my plants to be equal, so I decided to use 2 500s.


My understanding is the power draw at the plug from the chipsets, they do not push the 3W diode at exactly 3 watts so that they do not burn out premature. The actual wattage should be equal to the set chipset draw....make sense?


----------



## orangecat (Jun 7, 2011)

I do appreciate the quick reply! Yea, he is talking about using wonder woman clones from me and maybe some clones of nirvana's chrystal.

Silly question, but does anybody know the legality of cloning proprietary marijuana plant genetics? I mean, are they copyrighted or something? I don't have to worry about the riaa beating down my door, do I?


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 7, 2011)

orangecat said:


> I do appreciate the quick reply! Yea, he is talking about using wonder woman clones from me and maybe some clones of nirvana's chrystal.
> 
> Silly question, but does anybody know the legality of cloning proprietary marijuana plant genetics? I mean, are they copyrighted or something? I don't have to worry about the riaa beating down my door, do I?


How can you copyright something that is illegal ????


----------



## Legalize the Herb (Jun 7, 2011)

He is talking about getting it from a dispensary I think. And no Orangecat there is no wrong cloning them.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally figured out how to use my Sony 7.2 Megapixel camera in the macro magnifying mode. No more blurry Iphone 4 pictures for you guys.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude! Train those bitches! Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Dude! Train those bitches! Lol.


They know how to sit, but not heel yet... Im going to get a choke collar for them later. Whats the deal with RIU? I can't search my own threads or my own post. I had to click on "likes" just to get to my page! Is this just me or everyone?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 10, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> They know how to sit, but not heel yet... Im going to get a choke collar for them later. Whats the deal with RIU? I can't search my own threads or my own post. I had to click on "likes" just to get to my page! Is this just me or everyone?


No, I can't search my posts, either. What gives, RIU?


----------



## Hasbroh (Jun 11, 2011)

lordjin said:


> No, I can't search my posts, either. What gives, RIU?


 Mine works.


----------



## mjfish (Jun 11, 2011)

Advance search, user name, your name.. Unless theres a better way? But yes this does suck about the site


----------



## loudpac (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd have to agree with lordjin, im loving the setup and thier progress.
You would get a huge increase in yield if you trained those guys. If you need refference check out the link (sig)..
I plan on moving up to a grow liek this in the future. Where did you order your lights and how much did they cost you?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

loudpac said:


> I'd have to agree with lordjin, im loving the setup and thier progress.
> You would get a huge increase in yield if you trained those guys. If you need refference check out the link (sig)..
> I plan on moving up to a grow liek this in the future. Where did you order your lights and how much did they cost you?


Ordered my lights from Gotham Hydroponics. Each light cost $550 delivered. I got a partial sponsorship for my second light, so I got a majorly discounted price. My grow tent was also discounted. Everything retail would cost $1200-$1300.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 11, 2011)

It is getting hairy up in here! I have been focused with my other grow and work, that I haven't really looked at these girls besides watering. I kinda neglect them with attention, but they are doing well. When I say neglect, it means I don't sit there for hours staring at them, breathing on them, and talking to them. lol. They are all about 3 feet tall with the smallest one 2 1/4 feet tall now.


----------



## solarguy (Jun 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/431665-13-girls-have-my-tent-8.html 

updated sleezy, check out how we are doing now! i dont want to pirate your thread but check out the pics from today!


----------



## digimidgi (Jun 14, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Good question digimidgi! Honestly, I really don't know! I was a little confused and annoyed the first time I figured it out. There are other manufacturers that do the same type of thing. IE. 357 magnum light, you would think it would draw at least 300 watts of power, but it actually only draws 180 watts. My bud, DUNIT used two of these to grow 9 purple Kush with a combined power draw of 360 watts! He was able to pull over 1 gram per watt with sticky icky beautiful buds. After seeing his grow journals I learned that it doesnt really matter about how much power your light draws, because it is a lot different than HID. The plants really thrive off the different spectrums that LED uses. I wanted to grow bigger and bushier plants so I chose to use 1000 watts of LED which the power draw is 608 watts. I figured either go big or go home, and I wanted to makes sure I had a successful grow. I probably would have been ok with 1 500w or better yet 1 500w and 1 240 blackstar. I wanted all my plants to be equal, so I decided to use 2 500s.



This is a little blurb from an honest independent led grow light builder who actually builds them himself.. The 'blurb' relates to a 70 watt LED panel. 

70w LED GROW LIGHT
"They would rate it as 108 watts by multiplying the number of leds (36) by their power rating. This is the way all the other leds lights on Ebay (or anywhere else) are rated. I do not do this as it is dishonest. As leds (unlike other types of lighting) require a constant and exact CURRENT (not voltage) in order to make it possible for manufacturers to make standard power supplies it was decided to classify power or lighting class leds as 1 or 3 watts depending on whether they required 350 or 700 mA. No power led actually draws exactly its rated wattage as each color requires a different voltage to achieve its rated CURRENT. As leds have become more efficient, the voltage requirements have dropped so the actual wattage consumed has also dropped even though they are still called 1 or 3 watt leds and are now far brighter than a few years ago. Confusing I know! I rate my lights by the power they consume, not by the number of leds as I consider it more honest."


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 14, 2011)

digimidgi said:


> This is a little blurb from an honest independent led grow light builder who actually builds them himself.. The 'blurb' relates to a 70 watt LED panel.
> 
> 70w LED GROW LIGHT
> "They would rate it as 108 watts by multiplying the number of leds (36) by their power rating. This is the way all the other leds lights on Ebay (or anywhere else) are rated. I do not do this as it is dishonest. As leds (unlike other types of lighting) require a constant and exact CURRENT (not voltage) in order to make it possible for manufacturers to make standard power supplies it was decided to classify power or lighting class leds as 1 or 3 watts depending on whether they required 350 or 700 mA. No power led actually draws exactly its rated wattage as each color requires a different voltage to achieve its rated CURRENT. As leds have become more efficient, the voltage requirements have dropped so the actual wattage consumed has also dropped even though they are still called 1 or 3 watt leds and are now far brighter than a few years ago. Confusing I know! I rate my lights by the power they consume, not by the number of leds as I consider it more honest."


Thanks this was very informative!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Updated pics....ZzZ....ZzZ


----------



## dapio (Jun 15, 2011)

dont fall asleep sleezy im here!  your updates are very consistent I see everything is coming along nicely I am following both your grows waiting for your 300 to harvest!


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep still watching sleezy............


----------



## loudpac (Jun 15, 2011)

Been watching quietly. nice grow!
definately goign to led grow in the future..


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 15, 2011)

Update on this LED grow if any following.....*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/434813-550w-led-vs-20x-green-14.html*


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 15, 2011)

dapio said:


> dont fall asleep sleezy im here!  your updates are very consistent I see everything is coming along nicely I am following both your grows waiting for your 300 to harvest!


Thanks Dapio! I was just falling asleep, because I wanted to fast forward like 30 days! But thanks for following my journals! The 300 is coming down sunday! Dank Buds right now!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Things are coming along on schedule. Plants stop stretching at around 3 feet average. Started Bud XL today, so the buds should start putting on some weight. Might have to start staking them soon.


----------



## Rushed (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks great Sleasy
I've been following also.
Great job.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are pictures of FLower Day 22 right when lights out. I bought 24 3 foot stakes and ties today. Waiting a little longer until I stake em.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some closeup pics of each plant. I staked the main stem today just in case the buds get too heavy. Things are going well, as you can see they have really grown and bushed out. Buds are everywhere, and the leaves and buds are emitting a very strong odor already! This is going to be more potent than my Fire OG

Note: The stakes are all 36 inches long, so that will give you an estimate of how tall each plant are.


----------



## Rushed (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see em fatten up and stress those steaks.
Hows the coverage of the 500 blackstar?
Can 1 cover 12 sq' efectively? As they claim in the specs.
Very interested in them, can't wait to see how things finish up.


----------



## loudpac (Jun 17, 2011)

keep it up. 
almost there


----------



## rick19011 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks good what do you make of the light then?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Rushed said:


> Can't wait to see em fatten up and stress those steaks.
> Hows the coverage of the 500 blackstar?
> Can 1 cover 12 sq' efectively? As they claim in the specs.
> Very interested in them, can't wait to see how things finish up.


Hi Rushed. One 500 blackstar can cover 12 square feet as they claim, but I would recommend using two lights to deal with the foot print issues. Only the center of the light has the "sweet spot", the rest of the light is not as intense. So 1 500 would probably cover an area of 3 x3 with the intense LED light. I would go 2 240 watt blackstars or 2 500 watt blackstars to deal with the foot print issues.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 17, 2011)

rick19011 said:


> Looks good what do you make of the light then?


I am very happy with the 500 watt blackstars. I am happy that I went with 2 units, because it really helps spread out the "sweet spot". So far so good.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

My, what lovely leaves you have. Lol...


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> My, what lovely leaves you have. Lol...


What are you saying, that all I am growing are leaves? lol. this is going to be way stronger buds than my Fire OG. Smells so damn bad already!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> What are you saying, that all I am growing are leaves? lol. this is going to be way stronger buds than my Fire OG. Smells so damn bad already!


Touchy, touchy... Lol

So sensitive these days.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 18, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Touchy, touchy... Lol
> 
> So sensitive these days.


Lol. Its the flowering bug. Want all of the buds in my lungs already!


----------



## phatkiller (Jun 19, 2011)

Been a member for a few year posted once asking about a specific strain i was growing back in '08. I saw your other grow journal and was impressed i just had to comment and now i'm like a kid just waiting for the minute where you post some new info on this grow. I been thinking about getting some LED's and your journals almost have me convinced just waiting for your yield results on both grows before i actually make a decision. Your brave testing out these new LED Lights. I wish you the best of luck with this.


----------



## solarguy (Jun 20, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/431665-13-girls-have-my-tent-9.html

check out how the grow is going sleezy, almost 7 weeks into flower now....interested to see how our girls do under the 2 blackstars for comparison, my other LED tent is kicking ass too....


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some updated photos. I just started using Top Booster today, so we should see some major explosion soon. Plants look great, healthy and pumping out those hairs! Just found some slight powdery mildew on some of my leaves. I treated them with some Magic Green Foliar spray to fix this issue. Hopefully in a couple days, those lil white spots will cease. I stopped using Magic Green after the third week of veg. I should have just stuck with it until the third week of flower. I did not have any powder mildew on my last grow when I used the Magic Green until the third week of flower.


----------



## dankog (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm really impressed--congratulations! I've been experimenting with LEDs myself a little bit (the 28w Grow Panel from Sunshine Systems is great for clones--they love it--I can't believe how good that light has been for only 28 watts--), and I was wondering how you're doing with heat with those two 500w Blackstars in a 4x4 tent. I've currently got two 240w Blackstars and a 600w Hps in a 4x8 tent (I've been using mixed lighting), and the heat hasn't been too bad to deal with--

Do you have an AC unit running in your room as well, or just apartment air? I'm curious if those two 500w Blackstars can hold up without any more cooling than general central AC for my house--

Thanks so much for sharing! Learning a lot


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 21, 2011)

dankog said:


> I'm really impressed--congratulations! I've been experimenting with LEDs myself a little bit (the 28w Grow Panel from Sunshine Systems is great for clones--they love it--I can't believe how good that light has been for only 28 watts--), and I was wondering how you're doing with heat with those two 500w Blackstars in a 4x4 tent. I've currently got two 240w Blackstars and a 600w Hps in a 4x8 tent (I've been using mixed lighting), and the heat hasn't been too bad to deal with--
> 
> Do you have an AC unit running in your room as well, or just apartment air? I'm curious if those two 500w Blackstars can hold up without any more cooling than general central AC for my house--
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing! Learning a lot


Thanks for visiting my journal dankog. Regarding the heat issue with the two 500s...it is not bad at all! I have a clip fan for intake, and exhaust, and two oscillating dome fans on the floor. My temperature never gets over 80 degrees! Even when I have my air condtioning off in my house, it only gets up to 85 degrees! You can definitely manage your grow tent or grow room with just your central air! There are so many advantages using these LED lights. I really love how cool my growtent is, because my plants never have any heat stress, or wind stress.

Your mixed lighting sounds intense! a 600 and 2 240w blackstars?? wow! Your plants must be monsters! Do you have pics or a journal up?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Here are some pics for you all. Magic green seemed to get rid of that moldy powder substance that was appearing. Unfortunately, I can't use it much longer because I dont want my buds tasting like it or smelling like it.

This $100 OG is probably one of the most potent OG Kushes I have had the pleasure of growing. If I barely touch any leaves or the buds, my fingers immediately smell like dank OG buds and gets really sticky!


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lookin good man in another couple weeks your gonna have some big buds man. Gotta give you props on your grow man..


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Half way there! Buds are getting bigger! I have been getting questions regarding my ventilation. I have added pictures of my two tower dome oscillating fans, and my two clip fans that I use for intake and exhaust. Since LEDS don't give off much heat at all, I can get away with these fans. No inline fans for me, Im rolling like a silent ninja in this grow tent. I use my central air set at 75 degrees, and my tent is at 80 degrees. Without air conditioning with an inside temp at 80 degrees, my tent hits 85 degrees. How cool is that? And I live in the Valley of Los Angeles with temps right now at 100 degrees! I also took a picture of my gonzo odor bags. Hope that answers all your questions!


----------



## Rushed (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info bro, Looks good cant wait to see what you harvest with the blackstars.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the squat bud structure. Classy looking OG.

Where'd you score that cut?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I like the squat bud structure. Classy looking OG.
> 
> Where'd you score that cut?


Ya my buds have been working out at the gym hitting up squats. lol. I got this cut from West Valley Caregivers over in Woodland hills/Canoga Park. Its the $100 OG cut, the best cut they have.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I just took some pics right at lights out. I think I got the powdery mold under control. I just had to apply magic green to the infected leaves, and the next day the mold was disappearing. I just magic greened it right now on any remaining mold spots. Works pretty good. Leaves around the buds are getting triched up! I barely touch any of the leaves or the buds and my hands turn sticky icky and smells so sweet. I actually licked my fingers because it smelled so good and it actually tasted like sugar! I must be going nutz!


----------



## phatkiller (Jun 25, 2011)

oh no mold....i can see it in the pictures like a white dust and yellow spots.....whats the Humidity like in the tent ?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 25, 2011)

phatkiller said:


> oh no mold....i can see it in the pictures like a white dust and yellow spots.....whats the Humidity like in the tent ?


That is the remains of the mold showing. I have been using Magic Green on the leaves and it is going away. I got the humidity under control now, using less air conditioning to let the grow tent temp rise and kill that mold


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Did a trim job today, getting rid of any fan leaves with any dying mold, or fan leaves blocking any bud sites. Like I said, the mold stopped, I made my adjustments. Back on track


----------



## nasar (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey sleezy what up bro? ur grow looking awesome for 6 plants what medium are you using? also what spectrum is the black star u have?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

nasar said:


> Hey sleezy what up bro? ur grow looking awesome for 6 plants what medium are you using? also what spectrum is the black star u have?


Sup Nasar? I am using Fox Farm Ocean Forest Soil, and I have the 2011 500 watt 3 watt flowering 6 band spectrum LED. 730/660/630/380/12000k/425


----------



## trdank (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice ladies sleezy1, I am about to startup myself with a Blackstar 500 in a 4x4 tent running a 2x2 ebb and flow tray. I am in TX and its hot as hell too. I would like to grow in my garage. Do you think I should use a AC.? I am going try to do a 3x3 scrog. How many clones should i use?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 28, 2011)

trdank said:


> Nice ladies sleezy1, I am about to startup myself with a Blackstar 500 in a 4x4 tent running a 2x2 ebb and flow tray. I am in TX and its hot as hell too. I would like to grow in my garage. Do you think I should use a AC.? I am going try to do a 3x3 scrog. How many clones should i use?


Howdy partner! lol. Anyways, you should definitely use your ac in your garage, cuz my garage can get up to 100 degrees. The SCROG idea sounds great, but I do see some issues. The 500 watt blackstar covers only about 12 square feet, with a sweet spot of about 9 sq feet. You can get away with a little using a SCROG, but I recommend two units to cover a 4x4 area effectively. So I would either return your 500 for 2 240s or pony up the dough for another 500. Also, I would use about 4 clones, because later on its going to get really messy up in that tent. Any more than 4-5 plants and youll be going crazy trying to train and trim because the plants cant be moved at that time. Goodluck, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Same ol same ol, just wishing I could fast forward time by 25-30 days!


----------



## Rushed (Jun 28, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Same ol same ol, just wishing I could fast forward time by 25-30 days!


Your girls look pretty in pink.
It will be here sooner than you think, keep up the good work and great pics.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just started Shooting Powder today! Time for fat buds! Had to add a few more stakes in anticipation of the heavier buds


----------



## trdank (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you have run your AC unit the whole time. Can you plug in a thermostat in the a/c unit?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 29, 2011)

trdank said:


> Do you have run your AC unit the whole time. Can you plug in a thermostat in the a/c unit?


No I don't run my AC the whole time. I run it during the day time when the lights are on, and when it is hot here. Once the sun sets I turn off my AC. I just run the AC to keep me comfortable, the plants could probably do well without it on also.


----------



## IndianLung (Jun 30, 2011)

So this grow is 100% blackstar 500 watt - new 2011 model? That is fantastic! Have you opened up the light and checked out if they added heatsinks to the new version?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 30, 2011)

IndianLung said:


> So this grow is 100% blackstar 500 watt - new 2011 model? That is fantastic! Have you opened up the light and checked out if they added heatsinks to the new version?


Sup IndianLung? Yes this grow is 100% 500 Watt Blackstar. I have not opened up the lights or checked out the heat sinks. All I did was plug em in and started growing right away. Plus I am scared to break em if I did open them up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 30, 2011)

looking good..


----------



## sleezy1 (Jun 30, 2011)

No Pics today. I wanna surprise everyone 2 days after I gave shooting powder to the plants. I can tell you this. WHen I woke up this morning and looked at them, they definitely put on some weight and got fatter!! I can't wait till tomorrow morning.. I tested out the density of the lowest buds forming at the bottom of the stem, and surprisingly they were dense buds! I was sure they were going to be fluffy and weak. Not only were they dense, but full of sticky, sweet trichs! The pungent OG odor was very apparent on my fingers. This was at least 36 inches away from the LED light. My plants are at least 30- 37 inches tall and they lights are 6-8 inches away from the tops. So im pretty impressed with the penetration thru that thick canopy. I know they wont be as thick as the colas up top, but not bad for bottom buds!


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jul 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> . So im pretty impressed with the penetration thru that thick canopy.


I kinda laughed at this cause i was just thinking about how you should've topped those plants a couple of times and kept them in veg. That Canopy isnt exactly what i would call thick. Dont take that in a negative way, your grow is looking pretty awesome, ive been following both of yours from the start. I just think they could be that much bigger had you topped and vegged more. I still think led's are best when used in a scrog/sog where penetration is less of an issue.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

GerryJarcia said:


> I kinda laughed at this cause i was just thinking about how you should've topped those plants a couple of times and kept them in veg. That Canopy isnt exactly what i would call thick. Dont take that in a negative way, your grow is looking pretty awesome, ive been following both of yours from the start. I just think they could be that much bigger had you topped and vegged more. I still think led's are best when used in a scrog/sog where penetration is less of an issue.


You are right! Thanks. I topped the plants once, but kinda rushed everything to make a certain deadline. I'm goIng on a trip in the beginning of august and had to time it to finish by then. The clones I got where very peculiar from the start, (growing sideways, dual stems, weak, etc.) I'm just happy they made a recovery and are producing buds! I am not going to get my clones from this dispensary next time. I will try a 4-5 plant scrog next grow possibly. I will determine this after the results from this grow. I got 3.75 ounces off one plant in my scrog. So I'm comparing what is best techniques for led.


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup IndianLung? Yes this grow is 100% 500 Watt Blackstar. I have not opened up the lights or checked out the heat sinks. All I did was plug em in and started growing right away. Plus I am scared to break em if I did open them up.


Last question for ya. Did you use the 500watt for veg and fruit or just fruit? I only ask because I am debating whether on getting a magnum or a blackstar 500watt and 240. And if you vegged with purely just the 500 well then I am sold. It must be the newer model though. Did you go through gotham? 

And apologies, not trying to jack your Journal thread, but I am really curious about your setup since I am going the same route.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

IndianLung said:


> Last question for ya. Did you use the 500watt for veg and fruit or just fruit? I only ask because I am debating whether on getting a magnum or a blackstar 500watt and 240. And if you vegged with purely just the 500 well then I am sold. It must be the newer model though. Did you go through gotham?
> 
> And apologies, not trying to jack your Journal thread, but I am really curious about your setup since I am going the same route.


No worries bro! That's why Gotham has partially sponsored me. Yes I did all my led grows using the same lights from clone till flower. If you look a few pages back it gives you the breakdown of my whole setup


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 1, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> No worries bro! That's why Gotham has partially sponsored me. Yes I did all my led grows using the same lights from clone till flower. If you look a few pages back it gives you the breakdown of my whole setup



I was debating on going 2 240's each for flower and veg. But I think I am just going to go with the 500 watt. What do you think? Would you say their veg stage was stunted from only using the flowering version of the 500watt? To be honest, I am surprised you got such a great grow from only a flower 500 watt setup and didn't even use any of their veg lights. Great work! Really.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

You can grow just fine with the flower model only! I've done it twice now. the led spectrum is just what the plants need. I would go with two units regardless of which model you get, to cover that 4x4 area. And as I mentioned before, this grow could have been better if I vegged longer and topped more often. I had to flower early based on my upcoming trip.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

So the shooting powder is definitely working. I don't know if you can tell from the pictures, but the buds are fattening up! Getting thicker and the colas are starting to fill up. The smell is getting pretty strong and noticeable once I open up the tent, and the buds are so sticky I don't even bother touching them.


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 1, 2011)

Sick dude...New pics are outstanding. And not bad for one 500watt LED. Really. Instead of going with 2 240's. I'll be going with a 500 and a 240. Thanks for your help man, and best of luck on that harvest!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

IndianLung said:


> Sick dude...New pics are outstanding. And not bad for one 500watt LED. Really. Instead of going with 2 240's. I'll be going with a 500 and a 240. Thanks for your help man, and best of luck on that harvest!


Hey indianlung! I vegged with 1 500, but now i have 2 500s in this grow. Gotham gave me a partial sponsorship with another 500 and a bigger grow tent. Fyi


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are some pics at the end of the day 15 minutes before lights out. I swear they got fatter over the last 12 hours! I had to add a few more stakes because the buds were beginning to lean over.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 1, 2011)

your killing it again bro. nice job. really impresed with your numbers of the fire og. u knocked that out the box. those ogs look so nice.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here are is some pics with the lights off. Can you say frosty??


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 1, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> your killing it again bro. nice job. really impresed with your numbers of the fire og. u knocked that out the box. those ogs look so nice.


Thanks Mongo! Each grow gets better and better. Trial and Error. I know what to do when I finish this current grow. I flowered a week early and I could have topped a few more times to keep the plants bushier. But I was on a time constraint and I induced flowering so I could harvest, dry and start curing before I leave for my week trip. Next grow will be even better! Stay tuned!


----------



## trdank (Jul 2, 2011)

Anybody Could I grow in a working fridge wtih Blackstar 500 watt? the fridge has a freezer which will disable. the carbon filter will be in there. Please help asap


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think you would be better off with a 240 blackstar in a fridge! The 500 might get too hot in that small enclosure.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Watered all the lil ladies today Flower Week 6 nutes (1.5 Liter):

Soil A- 11.5 ml
Soil B- 11.5 ml
PH down- 1.5 ml
Bud XL- 3.8 ml
Drip CLean- .4ml
Shooting Powder- 2.6g


----------



## mjensen1989 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am really impressed. I would like to try out a blackstar myself now . Very good grow. Let us know the weight when its done.


----------



## kush groove (Jul 4, 2011)

lookin good brother...i picked up a 4x4 tent also....a whole heck of a lot better than that crappy little closet i had going before...all the extra room is great


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, the lights out picks! Are you leaves really that frosty or is that PM in spots?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 4, 2011)

kush groove said:


> lookin good brother...i picked up a 4x4 tent also....a whole heck of a lot better than that crappy little closet i had going before...all the extra room is great


Sup Kushgroove? Your alive! I was wondering where you went! That is awesome you picked up a new grow tent! I can't wait to see that grow journal! Welcome back!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 4, 2011)

medicine21 said:


> Wow, the lights out picks! Are you leaves really that frosty or is that PM in spots?


Sup man? The PM stopped a couple weeks ago, but no matter how much I wipe and rub, there is a stain on the leaves where the PM used to be. On the actual buds, there is no PM and that is all trichs. So if you see my pics, you will see some white spots on the fan leaves, because the flash picks up the remnants of the PM.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I did a big trim job on all the plants today, tried to get most of the leaves with any Powdered Mildew residual. Try to make sure all the buds had direct light to them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 4, 2011)

im shure you posted it but whats your RH?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im shure you posted it but whats your RH?


What? Can you elaborate, I don't understand what you are saying


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 5, 2011)

RH = Relative Humidity


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh I get it! I got my RH down to 50-60% now


----------



## medicine21 (Jul 5, 2011)

For flower ideal is 40-50% and anything over 70% will trigger PM if your plants have it in them.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some pics from today. Im really keeping a close eye on the powdered mold to make sure it does not spread. Cut most of the fan leaves with the mold on it, and adjusted my humidity. Such a pain in the ass. But it has not affected the buds, the smell, or the stickyness. So its mold patrol for the next 18 days.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2011)

I see a bit of PM. Have you tried non-fat skim milk diluted in water? You have to be more aggressive with it, but it's totally non-toxic to the plants and beneficial to the leaves in fact. You should use a real fine mister, though. You want a light, fine mist to penetrate all the nooks and crannies rather than soaking them with milk. It's fine to mist them at all stages of flowering. Just don't go crazy and drench them with milk.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I see a bit of PM. Have you tried non-fat skim milk diluted in water? You have to be more aggressive with it, but it's totally non-toxic to the plants and beneficial to the leaves in fact. You should use a real fine mister, though. You want a light, fine mist to penetrate all the nooks and crannies rather than soaking them with milk. It's fine to mist them at all stages of flowering. Just don't go crazy and drench them with milk.


Ya thanks LordJin! I was just reading about it and I was going to use either milk or baking soda mixture. I think I am going to use the skim milk approach tomorrow, I didnt want anything to change the smell or the taste of the buds, but I think the milk should be just fine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2011)

FYI pm will spread so a milk wash is a must


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> FYI pm will spread so a milk wash is a must


Thanks guys! I will do the skim milk diluted wash tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya thanks LordJin! I was just reading about it and I was going to use either milk or baking soda mixture. I think I am going to use the skim milk approach tomorrow, I didnt want anything to change the smell or the taste of the buds, but I think the milk should be just fine.


Just go real light on the milk... like one part milk to ten parts water. Mix it in a spray bottle mister (preferably like the pump kind that creates an ultra-fine mist), and gently mist over all the leaves, concentrated and even wetting the areas that show white powder. Like everything else, if you use your common sense, this method should control your pm and not harm the characteristics of your buds. Also, you should note that you're just spraying with milk and water and not a harsh chemical. Meaning it's not going to eradicate the PM with just one treatment. You'll see an improvement with treatment, but watch out as it will re-appear again and so you have to repeat misting every so often to control the mildew. Remember, the milk is just an effective means of controlling it and keeping it in check, because really, nothing can completely eradicate an airborne spore... short of killing your plants. You can only control it. Milk is a safe way to go. Don't worry if you develop white calcium residue on your leaves from repeated milk spray treatments. It can't be helped, and it's better than mildew...


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 6, 2011)

Just read the whole journal to catch up! killer looking buds! ... and some say you cant flower with leds (;


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 6, 2011)

Sleezy, now that you got your buds going and starting to almost see the end result, do you wish you went scrog on this grow or do you feel the addition of the other 500watt would make you stick with sog?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

IndianLung said:


> Sleezy, now that you got your buds going and starting to almost see the end result, do you wish you went scrog on this grow or do you feel the addition of the other 500watt would make you stick with sog?


I know that a SCROG with 4-5 plants in this tent using 2 500 watters would give me the highest yield. But I just wanted to get a quick cycle in my new setup before my summer trip. When I get back I can really determine what I am going to do. I also have to see how much each plant yields before I make my decision. I really love the mobility of growing this way I must admitt. I can take the plants out, stake em, trim em, flush em really simply. I still would go with two units Indian lung. For that 4 x 4 tent your going to need two lights. I think a 4 x4 SCROG with 4 plants with your 240 and 500 setup would be on point! Make sure to post your grow journal once you start.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

So I just gave my plants the much needed "milk bath" just now. I bought nonfat milk on the way home and use a diluted mixture in my 1 liter pump bottle. I was targeting all the leaves, trying to stay away from all the buds. I was sticky after the procedure, so I hope that keeps the powder mildew away once and for all! An hour after the procedure I could tell the difference already. All the mold was broken down, and the plants leaves had that nice green vigor again! I had to touch one of the buds to see if it would smell like milk and man o man. Was my finger sticky as shit and smelled like OG heaven! I will post some pics later tonight when lights out.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 6, 2011)

So things look better after the "milk bath" already! Buds are getting fatter daily, and hairs are starting to turn red.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2011)

milk does a plant good  lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> milk does a plant good  lol


Thanks Hellraizer and Lordjin! The milk sure does my plants good! One application and a few hours later shows a huge difference! If those pesky mold comes back I know what to do now!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks Hellraizer and Lordjin! The milk sure does my plants good! One application and a few hours later shows a huge difference! If those pesky mold comes back I know what to do now!


Don't worry about hurting the buds with the milk spray. The buds are pure resin/oil factories -- a little milk/water mist cannot harm them. I've sprayed directly on buds before. They like it.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 7, 2011)

Those buds are lookin great bro. I just got a 150 hps off ebay for 30 bucks ima pair it with a 240 blackstar. Still waitin on it though gotta get a tent, but your grow has deffinately given me confidence in led growing. Your gettin way more bud than most people to. It looks like blackstar really is the shit in led growing. Anyway man keep up the good work ima keep my eye on it til harvest. How much longer you gonna let them go?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2011)

Tripp10966 said:


> Those buds are lookin great bro. I just got a 150 hps off ebay for 30 bucks ima pair it with a 240 blackstar. Still waitin on it though gotta get a tent, but your grow has deffinately given me confidence in led growing. Your gettin way more bud than most people to. It looks like blackstar really is the shit in led growing. Anyway man keep up the good work ima keep my eye on it til harvest. How much longer you gonna let them go?


You can mix hid and led?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tripp10966 said:


> Those buds are lookin great bro. I just got a 150 hps off ebay for 30 bucks ima pair it with a 240 blackstar. Still waitin on it though gotta get a tent, but your grow has deffinately given me confidence in led growing. Your gettin way more bud than most people to. It looks like blackstar really is the shit in led growing. Anyway man keep up the good work ima keep my eye on it til harvest. How much longer you gonna let them go?


July 26th is the target date (Day 60). I need a week to dry, then a few days to cure and burp before Im gone Aug 5th-13th. Thanks for the confidence! Journal up your blackstar/HID light grow.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You can mix hid and led?


I guess? I have browsed thru a couple grow journals using both. Should be interesting..


----------



## orangecat (Jul 8, 2011)

I would def be interested in seeing a hybrid grow like that! Looking good sleezy!


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jul 8, 2011)

There are a lot of documented hid/led grows out there.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2011)

GerryJarcia said:


> There are a lot of documented hid/led grows out there.


Did not know that. That IS interesting.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are some updated photos from Day 45 of Flower. The powdery mildew has ceased to live or spread. Don't mind my plants dried "milk mustache" in some of the pics. The milk dried on the leaves and left that crusty milk residue behind.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

Ha ha. Those dried milk spots are ugly, but better that than white powder moss everywhere. The thing about the milk is, since it's not a harsh chemical, if you see a particularly heavy dry calcium spot, it wipes right off with a damp paper towel.

edit:
Those look denser than the Fire btw.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Ha ha. Those dried milk spots are ugly, but better that than white powder moss everywhere. The thing about the milk is, since it's not a harsh chemical, if you see a particularly heavy dry calcium spot, it wipes right off with a damp paper towel.
> 
> edit:
> Those look denser than the Fire btw.


I know it comes off, im just too lazy to go in there and move them around and wipe em... They are much denser than the Fire. Way more trichs, way more smell, way sticker! As of now, not as big colas, but maybe it might catch up at the end..


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I know it comes off, im just too lazy to go in there and move them around and wipe em... They are much denser than the Fire. Way more trichs, way more smell, way sticker! As of now, not as big colas, but maybe it might catch up at the end..


Hm, maybe. But that is looking more like the classic 'lanky' branch structure common to OG's. Meaning you'll probably get denser more wicked nugs, but not the super stacking donkey cox.

edit:
HOw's your 'earthiness' factor? You know that signature earthy tone to the smell of OG's? I don't know how to describe it... like fuel soaked dirt? You know that OG smell? How's it developing for you? What's weird is that my lower nugs and fluff have that recognizable dispensary OG earth smell, but the premium top buds have gone beyond that recognizable OG smell into a smell of their own. It's double on the fuel with a 'roasted marshmallow' tint. Smells out of this world. I'm gonna have to explain that to anyone in the know that smells my top nugs... as I'm pretty sure my extreme, overclocking methods are responsible for this.


----------



## dankog (Jul 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> You can mix hid and led?


Yes, you can definitely mix both--I've been having a lot of success mixing hps and blackstar LEDs. 

Great job Sleazy! Can't wait to see what your numbers are like .


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Hm, maybe. But that is looking more like the classic 'lanky' branch structure common to OG's. Meaning you'll probably get denser more wicked nugs, but not the super stacking donkey cox.
> 
> edit:
> HOw's your 'earthiness' factor? You know that signature earthy tone to the smell of OG's? I don't know how to describe it... like fuel soaked dirt? You know that OG smell? How's it developing for you? What's weird is that my lower nugs and fluff have that recognizable dispensary OG earth smell, but the premium top buds have gone beyond that recognizable OG smell into a smell of their own. It's double on the fuel with a 'roasted marshmallow' tint. Smells out of this world. I'm gonna have to explain that to anyone in the know that smells my top nugs... as I'm pretty sure my extreme, overclocking methods are responsible for this.


Im not as talented as you describing smells, taste, etc. When you do it, it is so vivid and I can actually taste the weed when you describe it. All I can tell you is that when I touch the buds, it smells just like what I smell when I buy $100 OG kush from the dispensary. You know that distinct sweet OG smell


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Im not as talented as you describing smells, taste, etc. When you do it, it is so vivid and I can actually taste the weed when you describe it. All I can tell you is that when I touch the buds, it smells just like what I smell when I buy $100 OG kush from the dispensary. You know that distinct sweet OG smell


Nice. That's what you want to smell. I think growing in soil tends to have that earthy dispensary tone, while the OG grown in hydro smells a bit different.


----------



## Devildog93 (Jul 9, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Im not as talented as you describing smells, taste, etc. When you do it, it is so vivid and I can actually taste the weed when you describe it. All I can tell you is that when I touch the buds, it smells just like what I smell when I buy $100 OG kush from the dispensary. You know that distinct sweet OG smell



Man, I have two that smell like cat piss right now. But those ones ALWAYS have been potent in my experience. 

Interested in this thread because of the LEDs. Watching.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Devildog93 said:


> Man, I have two that smell like cat piss right now. But those ones ALWAYS have been potent in my experience.
> 
> Interested in this thread because of the LEDs. Watching.


Thanks for watching!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

So now that my girls are powder mold free, I think they are happy again. I can see a noticeable difference in the density of the buds the last couple of days. They seem to be packing on more weight, and I am pretty happy now. I have at least 14 more days to go, and I am optimistic that they will get pretty fat by then!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say awesome grow and I can't wait to see what your weigh in is. I've seen duel 240w blackstar grows weigh in at 4.5 oz and a single 240w blackstar nearly hit 1 gram/watt so it seems to depend on strain and method. Exciting stuff!!! =)


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 9, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Just wanted to say awesome grow and I can't wait to see what your weigh in is. I've seen duel 240w blackstar grows weigh in at 4.5 oz and a single 240w blackstar nearly hit 1 gram/watt so it seems to depend on strain and method. Exciting stuff!!! =)


Thanks man! i highly doubt I am going to get 21.71 ounces off this grow to hit 1w/g. I could have topped the plants more, and if I really wanted to hit that number I would probably have to SCROG this grow. I think realistically I am going to get 12-18 ounces off this grow. My friend on here, DUNIT, gets over 1g/w with his grows, so I know it can be done. This was a rushed grow, so I am just happy to get good quality buds from this light. Hopefully next grow I will have more time to be patient and hit that 1g/w mark. Regardless, the quality and density of these buds are pretty impressive under these LEDs. So I know now that LEDs can grow wonderful dank!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 10, 2011)

The new pics with LED lights off look great, you can judge size and density so much better. I'm going to be doing a grow somewhat like you have going here but with 2 240w's and I will be starting with just 1 blackstar 240w untill I can afford the second one. If I like the lights and things work out I will top it off with a 500w. My grow tent is 4' wide, 2' deep and 5' high.

Have you used a 240w before? I'm curious about heat and what kind of ventilation I would need. Based on some grow journals it seems like the thermal footprint of these LEDs is very small and wouldn't require anything more then a 140 cfm inline if that. Anyway I wish I could do the duel 500's like you have but I just can't afford that upfront investment at this time. Looking forward to more of your updates. GL! =)


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 10, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> The new pics with LED lights off look great, you can judge size and density so much better. I'm going to be doing a grow somewhat like you have going here but with 2 240w's and I will be starting with just 1 blackstar 240w untill I can afford the second one. If I like the lights and things work out I will top it off with a 500w. My grow tent is 4' wide, 2' deep and 5' high.
> 
> Have you used a 240w before? I'm curious about heat and what kind of ventilation I would need. Based on some grow journals it seems like the thermal footprint of these LEDs is very small and wouldn't require anything more then a 140 cfm inline if that. Anyway I wish I could do the duel 500's like you have but I just can't afford that upfront investment at this time. Looking forward to more of your updates. GL! =)


Thanks Black Mesa! My plants are definitely getting denser and bigger every morning I wake up now.

You should do great in that tent size with 2 240ws. I vegged with only one 500, then started flowering with 2 only because I thought one 500 would be enough. But the footprint for 6 plants is too small so I upgraded. I never used a 240w but I used a 300w flower model. You don't even need to use an inline fan! I use 2 clip fans for intake and exhaust in a 4x4 tent with 2 500 watt lights! I use 2 tower oscillating fans for air circulation. My setup is so quiet! Its like a ninja grow! Heat is not an issue as long as you have some type of intake and exhaust. Im telling you 2 clip fans is all you will need! For odor I only use Gonzo odor bags, no carbon filters.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 11, 2011)

why did this journal die???????? everything was looking great!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 11, 2011)

curly604 said:


> why did this journal die???????? everything was looking great!


What do you mean curly? this journal is still alive! It's an "in progress" journal. I am on day 48 today and will probably post pictures today. Stay tuned!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 11, 2011)

> You should do great in that tent size with 2 240ws. I vegged with only one 500, then started flowering with 2 only because I thought one 500 would be enough. But the footprint for 6 plants is too small so I upgraded. I never used a 240w but I used a 300w flower model. You don't even need to use an inline fan! I use 2 clip fans for intake and exhaust in a 4x4 tent with 2 500 watt lights! I use 2 tower oscillating fans for air circulation. My setup is so quiet! Its like a ninja grow! Heat is not an issue as long as you have some type of intake and exhaust. Im telling you 2 clip fans is all you will need! For odor I only use Gonzo odor bags, no carbon filters.


Thats nice to know about the heat issue not being a heat issue at all! I have a 80-100 CFM duct or what some call a muffin fan. It's old school from the mid 70's and uses 13w's but boy does the bearings on the thing rock, you can spin it with your finger and it will spin for minutes (insane bearings)  Anyway I will be using that as an outlet fan to shoot through a homemade carbon filter. I'm stoked that I won't have to order a inline because that might be the difference of me being able to order 2 blackstars rather then 1 today because of budget.

I am surprised that your lights are so low on sound with 8 cooling fans on each light if memory serves me. The crappy blackstar YouTube vids make them sound all loud like a fleet or R/C helicopters lol  Looking forward to the new pics!


----------



## ifuckintodaso (Jul 11, 2011)

lookin good homie. keep it up w/ that milk, PM has a nasty habit of coming back again and again. keep doing ur thing bro


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2011)

ifuckintodaso said:


> lookin good homie. keep it up w/ that milk, PM has a nasty habit of coming back again and again. keep doing ur thing bro


So true. I hate PM.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Buds getting sticky fat and red! Smell is amazing! Density is almost rock hard. I only touch the lowest buds at the bottom of the stem to test this out. I don't want to ruin the trichs or potency touching the top colas. Even at the bottom the buds smell like OG Kush right out of the dispensary! I love it! 

Note: IF you see crusty white substances all over my leaves it is not from me being so excited I bust a load on my plants, it is dried milk crust that I don't want to wipe down. just a quick FYI


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lookin alot better, how long you planning on going


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I'm more interested in this one than the Fire.

This is the 100 dollar? I think I wouldn't mind growing that, friend.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lookin alot better, how long you planning on going


Planning on chopping on July 23rd. Hope its ready because that gives me enough time to dry, cure, and burp by Aug 5th when I go out of town for a week.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 12, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I think I'm more interested in this one than the Fire.
> 
> This is the 100 dollar? I think I wouldn't mind growing that, friend.


Yezirr, this is the $100 OG Kush from West Valley Care Givers in Canoga Park. Its a great strain of the OG Kush, but the clones I got this round were severely deformed! Clones growing sideways, double stems, dwarfed... My plants had to spend the first 2 weeks growing the right way or recovering. Nevertheless, they turned out pretty good with the rushed job (Flowered in Week 3 of Vegg, and could of topped and train a bit more). The buds itself are much stronger than the FIRE OG Kush I grew in that growbox. Next round I was planning on going to your dispensary, lol! What is the name of it again so I have it for my records on this journal? I know its in WEHO somewhere.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 12, 2011)

That iis the first time I have heard of gonzo odor bags! I just might have to pick one up. Those plants are looking pretty furry!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 12, 2011)

sleezy1, are those Gonzo bags actually containing all the smell?


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jul 12, 2011)

With the amount of pm and issues you've had with this grow, if i were you, i would just chop now, cut my losses and turn this whole batch into a BHO run. You should be able to get a healthy amount of wax out of that.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 12, 2011)

GerryJarcia said:


> With the amount of pm and issues you've had with this grow, if i were you, i would just chop now, cut my losses and turn this whole batch into a BHO run. You should be able to get a healthy amount of wax out of that.


 Your nutz man. I have the pm under control, and there are no other "issues". Everything is going fine, I got 11 more days to go and I am not going to chop now! So you can keep your 16th post on this site to yourself


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes those gonzo bags keep odors under control! Suprisingly! Pick em up at home depot!


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny how I was the one that said you should have topped and vegged longer. I guess you forgot that I posted that in your thread, might want to go back and read again? Ever since i said that you've been repeating it like crazy. Bitter... nope, Hater... nope, laughing at how defensive you got so quickly... yes! You knew exactly what you were implying when you said that, but hey, act like your weren't to save face on the internet. Talking about projecting insecurities and inexperience, HAHA! You did that for yourself rather easily i.e. this grow and your rebuttals. 

p.s. still infested with pm via your last set of pictures. https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1686873d1310448436-500-watt-blackstar-led-grow-dsc01079.jpg 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1686878d1310448442-500-watt-blackstar-led-grow-dsc01084.jpg 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1686880d1310448445-500-watt-blackstar-led-grow-dsc01089.jpg


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 12, 2011)

blah blah blah. Im not letting you hijack this thread with your drama. So why don't you go somewhere else? I don't have to prove shit to you.


----------



## trdank (Jul 12, 2011)

nice grow man I have the same Blackstar500 in a 2x2 dwc with 7 plant sog. But I cant keep my temp below 90 with ac going during the day


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeez....! That dude is never ending... like never ending and shit! I think the buds look mouth watering delicious. =)


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 13, 2011)

10 more days to go I hope.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 14, 2011)

They look very good Sleez, nice job. Good to see the LED's working for you mate!! +rep


----------



## trdank (Jul 14, 2011)

yellow leafs on clones under blackstar 500 need help


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 14, 2011)

So today I made a hard decision that every grower hates to make. Cutting his losses.. I checked on the girls today, and I touched the 2 middle runt plants. The buds are not nearly as sticky, smelly, or much trichs. After closer examination, I noted that the PM really screwed the growth up on these two plants. So I decided to completely trash one plant, and I trimmed off most of the PM from the other one, and hung it up. Pretty pissed off, but the other 4 plants are really danky. Trichs galore, sticky, smelly and getting fat. The pm really slowed down the growth of the buds for those 2 plants that I chopped today. I didnt want to risk anymore infection, so I made the decision. So now I am down to 4 plants =(


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 14, 2011)

trdank said:


> yellow leafs on clones under blackstar 500 need help


Can you post pics? I need more information. How old are the clones? What nutes are you feeding them? It could be a PH imbalance making those leaves yellow. You might have nute lockout. Post more information and give me more of a background of your clones.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry to here about the bad luck with the 2 plants. I just received my Blackstar today and decided to just order the second one tomorrow. This is the first time I've seen a LED grow light in person and boy are the things bright as hell! Wow! Anyway good luck with the other 4 plants and hope all goes well.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 14, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Sorry to here about the bad luck with the 2 plants. I just received my Blackstar today and decided to just order the second one tomorrow. This is the first time I've seen a LED grow light in person and boy are the things bright as hell! Wow! Anyway good luck with the other 4 plants and hope all goes well.


Thats awesome Blackmesa! Did you get the two 240s or 500s? Ya I would recommend wearing sunglasses when you work in your garden. First few times I didnt and I saw white spots for an hour and had a bad headache. Cant wait to see that Grow journal!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 14, 2011)

> Thats awesome Blackmesa! Did you get the two 240s or 500s? Ya I would recommend wearing sunglasses when you work in your garden. First few times I didnt and I saw white spots for an hour and had a bad headache. Cant wait to see that Grow journal!


I bought a single 240 but am ordering another tomorrow because I am going to have to do a grow from some Northern light seeds and am starting 12. If I end up with more then 6 females I will yank any extra out and veg them for clones. Sucks I have to grow from seed when I don't have a proper veg area set up but my few friends who grow are incredibly stingy with their current strains Purple Kush and Raspberry Cough. The NL seeds I have are from a 10 year local outdoor strain but should do decent indoors being in Michigan and all. The next batch will be purple widow which should be exciting since LED light seems to bring on color really strong.

If everything works out as planned with these Blackstars I will either add a 3rd 240w or put a 500 like you have in the middle of 2 - 240's. I must admit I'm nervous about LED growing, not because they don't grow good plant but because there's much to learn and relearn since they are so different then HID. More excited then nervous but this should be a fun ride!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 14, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> I bought a single 240 but am ordering another tomorrow because I am going to have to do a grow from some Northern light seeds and am starting 12. If I end up with more then 6 females I will yank any extra out and veg them for clones. Sucks I have to grow from seed when I don't have a proper veg area set up but my few friends who grow are incredibly stingy with their current strains Purple Kush and Raspberry Cough. The NL seeds I have are from a 10 year local outdoor strain but should do decent indoors being in Michigan and all. The next batch will be purple widow which should be exciting since LED light seems to bring on color really strong.
> 
> If everything works out as planned with these Blackstars I will either add a 3rd 240w or put a 500 like you have in the middle of 2 - 240's. I must admit I'm nervous about LED growing, not because they don't grow good plant but because there's much to learn and relearn since they are so different then HID. More excited then nervous but this should be a fun ride!


Well you will have to adjust with the lower heat, lower consumption of electricity, and the quieter operation. =) No seriously, you will have to adjust with positioning your light so all the plants are in the lights "sweet spot". Make sure you have ample Mylar everywhere.. Also, you might have to adjust the amount you water your plants, because LEDs do not dry out the soil as fast as HID. The added moisture in the grow area can create problems like I came across "Powdery Mildew". Next grow for me I will be using a dehumidifier to battle this. Hit me up if you have any questions. Don't worry about growing your plants start to finish with the LED. Goodluck! I am sure you will do well! Plus you have my two journals to learn from. Take care!


----------



## dapio (Jul 15, 2011)

bummer on the results sleezy I know the experience was still worth it though you put the spectra 500's on the map with this one regardless of the problems if anything your that much more knowledgeable with LED usage now then you thought you were


----------



## orangecat (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea, that Gonzo bag really works. Quite impressed, even though I am only running 3 in flower right now that are only 10 days in.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

orangecat said:


> Yea, that Gonzo bag really works. Quite impressed, even though I am only running 3 in flower right now that are only 10 days in.


Ya crazy huh? I am 52 days into flowering and I have 3 bags in my growtent. I don't smell a thing when the tent is closed!


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 15, 2011)

> Well you will have to adjust with the lower heat, lower consumption of electricity, and the quieter operation. =) No seriously, you will have to adjust with positioning your light so all the plants are in the lights "sweet spot". Make sure you have ample Mylar everywhere.. Also, you might have to adjust the amount you water your plants, because LEDs do not dry out the soil as fast as HID. The added moisture in the grow area can create problems like I came across "Powdery Mildew". Next grow for me I will be using a dehumidifier to battle this. Hit me up if you have any questions. Don't worry about growing your plants start to finish with the LED. Goodluck! I am sure you will do well! Plus you have my two journals to learn from. Take care


Thanks for the Tips! I have a 4' X 2' grow tent and plan to make my own super light grow medium so I can still do a decent amount of watering and motivate some good root growth. Maybe something like 60% Fox Farm Ocean Forrest, 30% Perlite and 10% Peat moss. Just ordered my second light so the fun should start soon. Out of curiosity do you vent air outside of your tent and if so do you have one of the Gonzo bags in the outlet duct or something?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have three Gonzos in the tent and one outside in my grow room.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 15, 2011)

The remaining 4 plants are doing well now. Leaves are yellowing and dying, colas are getting thicker and bigger everytime I see them. Should be on schedule to start flushing on Wednesday-Friday, 24 hour darkness, and chop on Saturday the 23rd.


----------



## Rushed (Jul 16, 2011)

How far are your lights above your plants?
What would you recomend they be set at?
Looks good
sorry for your loss live and learn next 1 will be better and so on.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you put up a pic of a bud or two under normal light so we can see the glistening plz..


----------



## loudpac (Jul 16, 2011)

y didnt u make BHO with the throw away?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rushed said:


> How far are your lights above your plants?
> What would you recomend they be set at?
> Looks good
> sorry for your loss live and learn next 1 will be better and so on.


I've been keeping my lights 8-10 inches above the canopy


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Can you put up a pic of a bud or two under normal light so we can see the glistening plz..


Yes I will tonight=)


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

loudpac said:


> y didnt u make BHO with the throw away?


One on my plants I chopped is drying right now, the other was too moldy to risk ingesting that pm.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

loudpac said:


> y didnt u make BHO with the throw away?


One on my plants I chopped is drying right now, the other was too moldy to risk ingesting that pm.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So I checked on the 1 1/2 plants that I salvaged from the pm this morning. As I opened up my growbox where I am drying the buds I was overwhelmed with a fruity aroma. Could this be coming from the one plant? I was surprised. I got excited and tried to find a small dry nug to pick. The plant has been drying since thurs. And the small nugs were smokeable. I popped a bowl in and hit it not thinking much would happen from my pm infected, 51 day flower girl. Boy was I wrong! I am higher than I have been in a long time! I can barely keeps my swollen eyes open or look into the light! I feel almost kinda drunk! If this is the smoke from an early chop, no cure plant I can wait to smoke the remaining survivors! The density, aroma, trichs, smell with the survivors is night and day!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

So my buds have definitely gotten thicker, and more dense. Leaves are yellowing and dying. Flush begins on Wednesday to Friday, chop on Saturday.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 16, 2011)

And people say LEDs can't flower... 

You chopping next Saturday, or did you chop yesterday which was also Saturday?

Nice job, I added some rep points for you.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gary Busey said:


> And people say LEDs can't flower...
> 
> You chopping next Saturday, or did you chop yesterday which was also Saturday?
> 
> Nice job, I added some rep points for you.


Thanks man! Ya had a few issues with PM and had to chop 2 plants early, but these 4 are looking delicious. I will be chopping Saturday July 23rd.


----------



## Gary Busey (Jul 16, 2011)

I am dreading getting PM or mites, I have been lucky so far, I'm about due for some bad luck though, 18 years growing, and no bugs or PM... Besides gnats. Fly tape gets rid of those. 

I heard, not so sure if it's true or not, an ozone generator will kill both PM and bugs. I have one, and it kills odors (quite well actually), I guess if I get bugs or mold, I will have to try it out.



sleezy1 said:


> Thanks man! Ya had a few issues with PM and had to chop 2 plants early, but these 4 are looking delicious. I will be chopping Saturday July 23rd.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gary Busey said:


> I am dreading getting PM or mites, I have been lucky so far, I'm about due for some bad luck though, 18 years growing, and no bugs or PM... Besides gnats. Fly tape gets rid of those.
> 
> I heard, not so sure if it's true or not, an ozone generator will kill both PM and bugs. I have one, and it kills odors (quite well actually), I guess if I get bugs or mold, I will have to try it out.


Ya it sucked, it attacked my two smallest plants the worse. LEDs doesn't dry out the soil as fast as hid, so when I close all the vents for the 12 hour darkness, humidity climbed. Next time imam going to get a dehumidifier.


----------



## dankog (Jul 17, 2011)

I know this is a rookie question, but how do you know when they're done and to start flushing?


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 17, 2011)

Flushing is a myth, its completly unnecessary and is a badly misunderstood version of drowing the roots prior to harvest. 

Those plants are literally rotting away, there's PM all over them...would you not just spray them with something instead of just letting the spores spread freely? Id use bleach on every inch of my grow area when those are done too.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 17, 2011)

So I decided to listen to some of you and I decided to harvest today, so the PM doesn't spread any worse. I was hoping to salvage some of my buds so I can smoke them. My fingers were so sticky, and the buds smell just like how OG should smell. I tried to trim as close as possible trying to get all the PM away from my buds. When I get back from my trip, there are a lot of adjustments I need to make so I can have a better harvest with no PM or any issues. This grow was on a time constraint, and I rushed it.

On another note, these LEDs really grew some dense, i mean sticky dense buds. I am sure if I didnt come across the PM they would have been fatter and even more dense! So at least thru this journal I know my Blackstar was not a waste of money, and I was able to Vegg and Flower with the same light. I will still continue this journal for smoke report, etc. Thank you all for viewing, and I hope this was a learning experience not just for me, but for everyone viewing.


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jul 17, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> So I decided to listen to some of you and I decided to harvest today, so the PM doesn't spread any worse. I was hoping to salvage some of my buds so I can smoke them. My fingers were so sticky, and the buds smell just like how OG should smell. I tried to trim as close as possible trying to get all the PM away from my buds. When I get back from my trip, there are a lot of adjustments I need to make so I can have a better harvest with no PM or any issues. This grow was on a time constraint, and I rushed it.
> 
> On another note, these LEDs really grew some dense, i mean sticky dense buds. I am sure if I didnt come across the PM they would have been fatter and even more dense! So at least thru this journal I know my Blackstar was not a waste of money, and I was able to Vegg and Flower with the same light. I will still continue this journal for smoke report, etc. Thank you all for viewing, and I hope this was a learning experience not just for me, but for everyone viewing.



I was crazy and a major asshole for giving this advice. You're humble...


----------



## curly604 (Jul 18, 2011)

final weigh in?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

curly604 said:


> final weigh in?


Just chopped yesterday curly. I will give a final weigh in at the end of the week when everything is dry.


----------



## loudpac (Jul 18, 2011)

Been following along since the pcgrowbox fire og thread u had, (what a nice grow i must say) and have been convinced, L.E.D has reached a pinnacle finally where im interested in investing in them. First off i want to thank u and others who have opened up the LED myths and trashed them. I hope to be in your footsteps within the next few months, minus the PM (sorry to see that happen)... Few questions
~So im trying to figure out where you got your 300 watt blackstar from and how much did it cost?
~Im thinking of going with 3x 240watt blackstar's on a scrog grow instead of 2x 500's. Im also going to add sum 70 hps (not sure how many in total) to supplement as needed.
What tent size do you think I should get and is going for the 3x 240 watt smart? Im straying away from the 500's; reason being i figured since im doing scrog my concern with ligth penetration through the various canopy layers is minimal rather than with coverage area, hence the 3 seperate lights. 
~Are inline fans required fro tents with these leds? if not what shoudl i use? i still want to keep odor down though, would i have to rig up a sytem witha carbon filter still or do those gonzo bags really work? Also if they do work will they affect the end smell of my bud after cured?
srry if i overloaded.
Anxious to see what you have planned next... Sneak peek maybe?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

loudpac said:


> Been following along since the pcgrowbox fire og thread u had, (what a nice grow i must say) and have been convinced, L.E.D has reached a pinnacle finally where im interested in investing in them. First off i want to thank u and others who have opened up the LED myths and trashed them. I hope to be in your footsteps within the next few months, minus the PM (sorry to see that happen)... Few questions
> ~So im trying to figure out where you got your 300 watt blackstar from and how much did it cost?
> ~Im thinking of going with 3x 240watt blackstar's on a scrog grow instead of 2x 500's. Im also going to add sum 70 hps (not sure how many in total) to supplement as needed.
> What tent size do you think I should get and is going for the 3x 240 watt smart? Im straying away from the 500's; reason being i figured since im doing scrog my concern with ligth penetration through the various canopy layers is minimal rather than with coverage area, hence the 3 seperate lights.
> ...


Sup Loudpac? Thanks for following my journals! Glad I could give you some intel on the LED lights! Here are the answers to your questions:

1)There is no 300watt blackstar, only a 240. You can buy them on Ebay, but make sure the seller is "Gotham Hydro", or you can call them directly and ask for Victor. Mention my grow journal to him, and he might give you a discount!
2) I think you should be good with the 3 240s! The light penetration is really not an issue, its more of the "sweet spot" that the plants will be in. I think with the 3 240s, you should cover your grow area just fine! I would go with a 4x4 tent, and scrog that sucker up!
3) Inline fans are not required! I used 2 clip fans from Bed Bath and Beyond. If you go back over my journal you will see what I used. I used 2 clip fans for intake and exhaust, and 2 tower oscillating fans for air circulation. To avoid the PM, I would look into getting a small dehumidifier, and water your plants in the morning when the lights are on.
4) For odor, try out the Gonzo bags. I went thru my whole grow without any issues with odor using them! Now my plants are the stinkiest when they are drying and the gonzo bags contain all the odor within the grow tent. I can't smell much until I initially open up the tent. The gonzo grow bags do not affect the smell of your buds. Once I have them in glass jars, I am sure it will reek bad when I open them up.
5) Next grow when I get back will probably be 6 more OG kush plants. I was thinking about doing a SCROG, but I want to make sure I got the humidity in the grow tent down first, otherwise it would be nearly impossible to throw out plants if they got infected. Hopefully my dehumidifier will fix this issue. I started having the PM issues around day 30 of flower, because the humidity level skyrockets when all my vents were closed. And it takes longer for LEDS to dry out the soil compared to HID. HOpe that answered your questions!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is some bud shots a day after being chopped down. So far the buds have not lost much water weight, because they were pretty dense when I chopped them. You can definitely see all the trichs more in these pics. Odor is becoming more intense as the plants are drying, much more than when they were alive. I will probably have to do a better trim before I cure them.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 18, 2011)

loudpac said:


> Been following along since the pcgrowbox fire og thread u had, (what a nice grow i must say) and have been convinced, L.E.D has reached a pinnacle finally where im interested in investing in them. First off i want to thank u and others who have opened up the LED myths and trashed them. I hope to be in your footsteps within the next few months, minus the PM (sorry to see that happen)... Few questions
> ~So im trying to figure out where you got your 300 watt blackstar from and how much did it cost?
> ~Im thinking of going with 3x 240watt blackstar's on a scrog grow instead of 2x 500's. Im also going to add sum 70 hps (not sure how many in total) to supplement as needed.
> What tent size do you think I should get and is going for the 3x 240 watt smart? Im straying away from the 500's; reason being i figured since im doing scrog my concern with ligth penetration through the various canopy layers is minimal rather than with coverage area, hence the 3 seperate lights.
> ...


Hey loudpac, I'm doing the same this with 3 Blackstar 240's and they will fit perfectly in a 4' x 2' tent running long ways front to back spaced 5" apart from each other. Ultimately 4 lights would fit perfect in this configuration but I have 2 now and will add as I can afford them.

@sleezy1 I hope you did decent on the pre-harvest, buds look good and look forward to your next grow.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 18, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Here is some bud shots a day after being chopped down. So far the buds have not lost much water weight, because they were pretty dense when I chopped them. You can definitely see all the trichs more in these pics. Odor is becoming more intense as the plants are drying, much more than when they were alive. I will probably have to do a better trim before I cure them.


They certainly do look dense! You should most definetly do another grow journal so we can see what 2 500w Blackstars are all about when completed.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 18, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> They certainly do look dense! You should most definetly do another grow journal so we can see what 2 500w Blackstars are all about when completed.


And they are dank buds too! I just got back from the gym and I picked one of the smallest nugs from the bottom of the stem and smoked it. I can immediately feel a rush envelope over my brain as I am typing this. Its going to be great stuff! I will definitely do another grow when I get back. So stay tuned after august 13th! These buds were harvested 6 days early, but I am sure the PM slowed down the full potential these plants had! I was always growing for my own consumption, and never to sell back so I am happy with the results. Yes the PM was unfortunate and pissed me off, but what are you going to do, cry? I made the best of the situation and tried to stretch it out to day 60, but I did not want the PM to spread further.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 19, 2011)

Smart move see you back the 13th be well


----------



## resinousflowers (Jul 19, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Flushing is a myth, its completly unnecessary and is a badly misunderstood version of drowing the roots prior to harvest.
> 
> Those plants are literally rotting away, there's PM all over them...would you not just spray them with something instead of just letting the spores spread freely? Id use bleach on every inch of my grow area when those are done too.


bud from unflushed plants can produce black ash,be terrible to burn,taste nasty and give you a head ache.

bud from flushed plants will burn nicely,be smoother,taste better and the ash will be white/light grey.

flushing is important especially if you use synthetic nutrients.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess sleezy1 has a perfect opportunity to do a side by side with the whole flush/nonflushed. I don't really know witch is better as I am hearing it both ways.
And the pictures of the buds are always my favorite, and these are no exception!


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 19, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> bud from unflushed plants can produce black ash,be terrible to burn,taste nasty and give you a head ache.
> 
> bud from flushed plants will burn nicely,be smoother,taste better and the ash will be white/light grey.
> 
> flushing is important especially if you use synthetic nutrients.


Did you enjoy regurgitating what you learnt? How many farmers "flush" their crops. Flushing is a reult of dutch growers back in the day over fertilising and then having to create a flushing procedure to clean the plant. Feed the plant moderately and it will flourish without any need for cleaning at the end. Doh..


----------



## maxpesh (Jul 19, 2011)

what did you get in terms of dry weight ?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 19, 2011)

maxpesh said:


> what did you get in terms of dry weight ?



Hold your horses Maxpesh! I just chopped on Sunday, so I will not get a dry weight until 5-7 days of being dried. I will let you know! Don't worry! I did salvage 34 grams from the other two plants I trashed.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Sleezy,

I have been talking over grow medium with my local shop and everyone seems to agree that a super light potting mix should be in order since LED's are giving off no heat for me. So I've decided on 2 parts organic soil, 1 part perlite and maybe 2 cups of pete moss in 2.5 gallon square planters. I may even bump the perlite up even more to say 50/50 and then I should be able to do daily waterings...any thoughts on that?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, so luckily I checked on the buds today because they were dry, almost too dry! I have been drying for only 4 days, and I was aiming for 5-7 days. But since it has been in the 100 + degrees and dry lately, the buds were dry. As you can tell from the pics I have attached, the buds did not shrink much at all! They were so dense, and since the PM was killing my plants already, I think they were getting dry anyways. I did another quick trim on the 4 plants and my fingers were sticky again. I just popped in a bowl and hit that sucker. It went down the lungs and out the lungs pretty smooth. After my exhale though, I was coughing and choking so bad I thought I was going to cough to death. I had drool dangling from my face and my eyes were watering so bad! HOLY SHIT! I was lit from just that one hit! The buds have not even been cured yet! I think I did a good job salvaging my buds, and harvesting 6 days early. I did not yield much at all, which is not surprising given all the problems I had during flowering. I am happy that I was able to get great quality buds harvesting early and with the PM issues. Here are the final numbers

5 Plants- 186.7 grams

= 6.67 ounces

Not very impressive numbers at all, considering my SCROG grow yield 3.75 ounces off one plant! So I take it as a learning experience, and I am dialing in what I need to do growing under these LEDs. I am very impressed with the density, the trichs, the smell, and the high of my buds, so all in all, I guess its quality over quantity this round.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 20, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ok, so luckily I checked on the buds today because they were dry, almost too dry! I have been drying for only 4 days, and I was aiming for 5-7 days. But since it has been in the 100 + degrees and dry lately, the buds were dry. As you can tell from the pics I have attached, the buds did not shrink much at all! They were so dense, and since the PM was killing my plants already, I think they were getting dry anyways. I did another quick trim on the 4 plants and my fingers were sticky again. I just popped in a bowl and hit that sucker. It went down the lungs and out the lungs pretty smooth. After my exhale though, I was coughing and choking so bad I thought I was going to cough to death. I had drool dangling from my face and my eyes were watering so bad! HOLY SHIT! I was lit from just that one hit! The buds have not even been cured yet! I think I did a good job salvaging my buds, and harvesting 6 days early. I did not yield much at all, which is not surprising given all the problems I had during flowering. I am happy that I was able to get great quality buds harvesting early and with the PM issues. Here are the final numbers
> 
> 5 Plants- 186.7 grams
> 
> ...


Well done anyway, growing with LED is not easy, only people who use it know that. You'll get it dialled in soon enough.


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 20, 2011)

awesome grow sleezy! i picked up a 500w blackstar to add to my grow after seeing good results  i cant wait to start flowering and see the power of blackstar 500w added to my 240 and ufos.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent salvage and the buds look killer! Looking forward to your next grow!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Did you enjoy regurgitating what you learnt? How many farmers "flush" their crops. Flushing is a reult of dutch growers back in the day over fertilising and then having to create a flushing procedure to clean the plant. Feed the plant moderately and it will flourish without any need for cleaning at the end. Doh..


I just wanted to comment about the flushing issue. I am using the House and Garden Nutrient lineup, and flushing with their products is only 2-3 days, due to Drip Clean. To be honest, I opened my tent and saw the PM coming back, freaked out and chopped without flushing. I was supposed to actually feed that morning, but instead I chopped. My buds are not harsh, has not given me any headaches, and the buds smell and smoke like $100 OG Kush without even a cure yet! My ash is not black, it is white at the end. Could it be the nutrients I am using and the feeding schedule I followed? Next grow I plan to do everything by the book with the 2-3 day flush and see if there is any noticeable difference.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Well done anyway, growing with LED is not easy, only people who use it know that. You'll get it dialled in soon enough.


Thanks man! I am pretty confident I am getting closer to getting things dialed in after 2 LED grows under my belt now! The next one will be killer!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Hey Sleezy,
> 
> I have been talking over grow medium with my local shop and everyone seems to agree that a super light potting mix should be in order since LED's are giving off no heat for me. So I've decided on 2 parts organic soil, 1 part perlite and maybe 2 cups of pete moss in 2.5 gallon square planters. I may even bump the perlite up even more to say 50/50 and then I should be able to do daily waterings...any thoughts on that?


I am planning to use Smart Pots next grow. I think they will help aerate my roots better, promoted stronger stem development, and dry up my soil faster. I am lazy and just use Fox Farm Ocean forest, with some perlite rocks on the bottom of the pot.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

PuffPuffPassed said:


> awesome grow sleezy! i picked up a 500w blackstar to add to my grow after seeing good results  i cant wait to start flowering and see the power of blackstar 500w added to my 240 and ufos.


Sounds like it is going to be a great setup! Make sure you start a journal so I can watch!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Excellent salvage and the buds look killer! Looking forward to your next grow!


I called my boy over telling him my buds were dry and I started curing today. I wanted him to come over and give me a smoke report, taste report, etc. We threw a "Harvest Party" and grilled up some steaks, corn, and rice and started the smoke report. First I asked him about what he thought about the smell. He opened up the mason jar and took a wiff and told me that it definitely smelled like some Dank OG. He was amazed the smell was so strong without even a cure. Next he gave me feedback on the smoothness of the buds. I didnt tell him I did not flush, he hit it and said that it was silky smooty with a smooth clean after taste. NExt I asked him about the presentation, not telling him about my PM issues. He examined the buds and said they were definitely dense, nice trichs, looked just like the buds he buys at the dispensary. So my friends, I got a unbiased report on my newly curing buds and it was in his words "AMAZING! you sure you grew this?" =) He proceeded to tell me over dinner that he was so stoned and I had some A grade OG Kush my friend! If only he knew about the issues I went thru and the 2 weeks more total it could have gone (1 week in veg, 1 week in flower). I am sure my next grow with these Blackstars will give me a better yield and another run of amazing dank!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 20, 2011)

use this mix friend. you wont be disapointed. more waterings with h&g nutes is what you should be looking for.
great looking bud. nice work and nice save.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunshine 4 but i would stay away from ff soil there ph levels out of the bag is in the 5s


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sunshine 4 but i would stay away from ff soil there ph levels out of the bag is in the 5s


its not fox farm soil.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1699812
> use this mix friend. you wont be disapointed. more waterings with h&g nutes is what you should be looking for.
> great looking bud. nice work and nice save.



Ya you are right! I have been missing waterings with H&G nutes because of the FOX FARM. Ill look into that. Light warrior and Sunshine 4...perlite too?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya you are right! I have been missing waterings with H&G nutes because of the FOX FARM. Ill look into that. Light warrior and Sunshine 4...perlite too?


1 bag of sunshine mix #4 mixed with 2 bags of light seed warrior, or half bag of #4 mixed with 1 bag light seed warrior. the best soilless mix around. hands down.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I called my boy over telling him my buds were dry and I started curing today. I wanted him to come over and give me a smoke report, taste report, etc. We threw a "Harvest Party" and grilled up some steaks, corn, and rice and started the smoke report. First I asked him about what he thought about the smell. He opened up the mason jar and took a wiff and told me that it definitely smelled like some Dank OG. He was amazed the smell was so strong without even a cure. Next he gave me feedback on the smoothness of the buds. I didnt tell him I did not flush, he hit it and said that it was silky smooty with a smooth clean after taste. NExt I asked him about the presentation, not telling him about my PM issues. He examined the buds and said they were definitely dense, nice trichs, looked just like the buds he buys at the dispensary. So my friends, I got a unbiased report on my newly curing buds and it was in his words "AMAZING! you sure you grew this?" =) He proceeded to tell me over dinner that he was so stoned and I had some A grade OG Kush my friend! If only he knew about the issues I went thru and the 2 weeks more total it could have gone (1 week in veg, 1 week in flower). I am sure my next grow with these Blackstars will give me a better yield and another run of amazing dank!


That sounds like a great time and the smoke is excellent! Now I'm hungry for a grilled steak and a bowl.  I have some seedlings started from a local outdoor strain thats on it's 11th generation but then a buddy calls up and says he has some Rasberry cough clones that need a home in about a week so I may have to get a dedicated veg area setup so I can keep some mothers. Nice job Sleezy!


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I just wanted to comment about the flushing issue. I am using the House and Garden Nutrient lineup, and flushing with their products is only 2-3 days, due to Drip Clean. To be honest, I opened my tent and saw the PM coming back, freaked out and chopped without flushing. I was supposed to actually feed that morning, but instead I chopped. My buds are not harsh, has not given me any headaches, and the buds smell and smoke like $100 OG Kush without even a cure yet! My ash is not black, it is white at the end. Could it be the nutrients I am using and the feeding schedule I followed? Next grow I plan to do everything by the book with the 2-3 day flush and see if there is any noticeable difference.


Never used GH but I doubt it has anything to do with the brand of nute, you must have used the right amount of feeding to get the smoke at a acceptable level. I have always used a moderate amount of nutrient and have fed right up till the end, I believe that a plant needs it right up till the end. I have never had black ash nor harsh smoke and just like yours my buds are wreeking by day 7 of dry. I don't think you will see much difference next time round.


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 21, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Thanks man! I am pretty confident I am getting closer to getting things dialed in after 2 LED grows under my belt now! The next one will be killer!


 Sleezy, you getting any veg lights from Gotham this time around? I ended up going with 2 - 240 veg lights and 1 240 / 1 500 flower. Thanks for making me a believer  On the side note, what issues did you find when going with LED's this time around. I thought I read somewhere in the post that you found you had Mag / Calc issues?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

IndianLung said:


> Sleezy, you getting any veg lights from Gotham this time around? I ended up going with 2 - 240 veg lights and 1 240 / 1 500 flower. Thanks for making me a believer  On the side note, what issues did you find when going with LED's this time around. I thought I read somewhere in the post that you found you had Mag / Calc issues?


I never get veg lights at all! I just used the 300 watt flower model for my SCROG, and the 500 blackstars for this grow from start to finish. These lights are capable of growing from start to finish, so I didnt want to bother with wasting my money buying different lights. Issues I had with the LED this time around was humidity. Once I closed down my grow tent for the 12 hours of darkness, my RH would rise because the LEDs do not dry out the soil as fast as HID. So for my next grow I am going to use a Dehumidifier to fix that problem. Also smart pots might help too, so I might give that a go.


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 22, 2011)

@indian - I have a 240w blackstar HO veg light, and it has worked wonders so far! I also went with the 500w myself for flower which is currently in the mail.

I hope you do a journal, I would like to see how your grow goes!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I have been curing for the last couple days, burping for 15 min a time 3-5 times a day. The smell is crazy! I can't believe that it is so strong and pronounced at such an early stage. Everytime I burp my jars, I stick my nose in there and get a stingy feeling in my nose as the smells of the distinct OG piney, lemon smell hits me. This stuff is amazing! It has dried perfectly and the smell ant taste is really developing at lightning speed. My friends and I were rolling joints all night. Our fingers were so sticky, and the joint burned clean, smooth and evenly. No harsh taste, no burning throat,just smooth white smoke!!

I am pretty sure I got this dialed in next round. I have 10 feminized White Widow seeds just sitting here. What do you guys think, should I grow some White Widow next round? Or some more OG Kush?


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 23, 2011)

Well sleezy I finally got up the funds and ordered me a blackstar I got the 240 though. Man I cant wait to see what itll do with my 150 hps. That bud looked killa by the way man shit I wish I could find some of that shit right now. Oh well back to the bullshit.


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yeah Id love to see a white widdow led grow man that shit would be sugar coated for sure man, but og kush is always a good smoke to.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tripp10966 said:


> Well sleezy I finally got up the funds and ordered me a blackstar I got the 240 though. Man I cant wait to see what itll do with my 150 hps. That bud looked killa by the way man shit I wish I could find some of that shit right now. Oh well back to the bullshit.


Congrats on the BLackstar purchase! Make sure you start up a journal so I can watch buddy!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tripp10966 said:


> Oh yeah Id love to see a white widdow led grow man that shit would be sugar coated for sure man, but og kush is always a good smoke to.


Ya I think I might change it up a bit. I have been smoking OG Kush for the past two years straight without trying any other strain. Now that I have a stash of OG Kush, I might just use those White Widow seeds to add to my library of weed. I know that strain won some Cups in Amsterdam, so it must be pretty good. I heard there is some Sativa in it though...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey sleezy try geting some GOD seeds you wont be disapointed


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey sleezy try geting some GOD seeds you wont be disapointed


I bought some feminized seeds from Amsterdam. I'll start it it up aug 14-15th and leave a link to my new journal here! So is it a strong high? How tall does that plant get? Good yielder?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

so far its a medium size but there not in 12/12 yet, as for the high its off the hook strong!! there are x3 pheno types #1 purple #2 short and bushy
#3 is a tall mor sativa type, most wanted is #1 next would be #2 ive got number #2


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Found some info on it... Sounds pretty good!


Since its introduction in 1995, White Widow has become an infamous breed in the world of weed. This variety can be found in almost every coffeeshop in Amsterdam, but while imitation may be the truest form of flattery, the genuine item bears the Greenhouse name.

This variety's reputation has been built on its excellence in smell, flavor, and quality of high. White Widow has fragrantly fresh pine cone nugs that have a taste bordering between fruit and flowers when smoked. Setting the standard for kind bud, White Widow washes over you with a warm feeling of mildly trippy sensations.

White Widow is a compact plant of medium height. The buds only develop a few amber-colored hairs, but the outrageous crystalline resin production of this plant has become legendary. Inevitably the reputation that precedes it leads some growers to decide that it is overrated, but many find this variety to be everything they anticipated and more. White Widow has the potential to live up to its reputation if grown adeptly. This strain is recommended for indoor gardening, where water and fertilizer should be administered modestly to avoid mildew and retain the delicious flavors. Greenhouse suggests changing the lighting to 8 hours during the last 2 weeks of flowering in order to halt regrowth of on the buds and produce just enough stress to coax out the maximum amount of sticky resin per inch.

1st Place, High Times Cannabis Cup bio category 1995.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> so far its a medium size but there not in 12/12 yet, as for the high its off the hook strong!! there are x3 pheno types #1 purple #2 short and bushy
> #3 is a tall mor sativa type, most wanted is #1 next would be #2 ive got number #2


Cool! I hope I have #1 or #2! you are growing that now? Do you have a journal?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

ive done widow the god will beat it in yield hands down, the high between the to is similar just the god will last longer


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

This bud surprises me everyday! Everytime I open up my mason jars every morning the aroma of Fresh OG Kush invades my nostril and mind. The smell gets stronger and stronger everyday. Now so much I can not inhale as deeply thru my nose without it stinging with that dank Piney OG smell. The buds are getting that deeper green appearance similar to dispensary buds. 

I can no longer finish a whole joint to myself, it hits me immensely half way thru. SO much that I have to put it out in fear of elevating too high and burning out later. As I break up the buds to roll, my fingers become so sticky it becomes a little annoying. Most of the smell is contained inside the buds and the trichs are even more sticky. I am very happy with the salvage, still have med grade quality buds despite the setbacks. This should be evidence to all LED growers and interested growers that LEDs can definitely grow some stank, dense, frosty buds. It just takes some time for HID growers to adjust and dial in the new growing techniques using these lights.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

no journal yet but there in the early stages of life yet. but if you order them get the non fem ones and pop them all, and hope you get the purple  BCbuddepot has them


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just dropped 6 seeds of White Widow in a cup of water to soak. Decided my house sitter can water the girls when im gone. Just plain water in soil, so its pretty simple.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

hope all will be well.


----------



## loudpac (Jul 25, 2011)

sleezy1, are you starting a new thread or continuing on this one?


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 25, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> Just dropped 6 seeds of White Widow in a cup of water to soak. Decided my house sitter can water the girls when im gone. Just plain water in soil, so its pretty simple.


Hey Sleezy, I just ordered some Purple Widow and Purple skunk but won't be growing them until after I get done with a local strain I working on. Looking forward to the White Widow grow, I've heard plenty good things about that strain.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

loudpac said:


> sleezy1, are you starting a new thread or continuing on this one?


I will continue this thread until my seedlings are bigger. Then I will link everyone to my new journal


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 25, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Hey Sleezy, I just ordered some Purple Widow and Purple skunk but won't be growing them until after I get done with a local strain I working on. Looking forward to the White Widow grow, I've heard plenty good things about that strain.


Awesome! Purple widow and Purple Skunk are some beautiful, danky buds! Better link me to that journal!


----------



## dapio (Jul 26, 2011)

I am glad you are already back at it sleezy it will be great to see your method of attack on this grow.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 27, 2011)

new update on my grow sleezy...hope you dont mind....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/449580-550w-led-vs-5-plants-3.html


----------



## IndianLung (Jul 29, 2011)

sleezy where did you get those fans that you have in your tent/. I have the same brand of tent but different size and heat is becoming an issue. I need to get some blowers in there but dont feel like dropping $160 on two fans.


----------



## 4:Tony (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a great thread. Thanks for all the info, Sleezy.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> new update on my grow sleezy...hope you dont mind....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/449580-550w-led-vs-5-plants-3.html


I bought all my fans from bed, bath and beyond.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> new update on my grow sleezy...hope you dont mind....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/449580-550w-led-vs-5-plants-3.html


No problem! I'll check out your new journal! Thanks for the link


----------



## sleezy1 (Jul 30, 2011)

4:Tony said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks for all the info, Sleezy.


Sup brother? Good to see you on here! I'll be helping you out soon!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> I bought all my fans from bed, bath and beyond.


Rofl to funny so did I and my humidifier


----------



## dapio (Aug 8, 2011)

hey sleezy would you know which blackstar is the newest at the moment I see one 500 watt with the 6 circles in it on ebay and I see one that just grow thrown up on their website both say the 9th generation I am a bit confused.


----------



## sleezy1 (Aug 8, 2011)

The eBay one is the newest. Their website is not up to date with the models


----------



## dapio (Aug 8, 2011)

appreciate it bud I am getting one in a couple days im excited!

when is that new grow coming along?


----------



## Tripp10966 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yo sleezy im enjoying the shit out ofthen my blackstar im still not ready to give up my 150 hps though lol I got both of them on one lemon skunk that growing outta control but I think ima scoop up a 500 to replace it next grow just to see how it'll do. Once again great grow man I can't wait to see more of your work somehow I got un subbed but let me know about your next grow. I can't wait to see how the white widdow turns out. My lemon skunk was a sativa pheno so it stretched alot so don't get discouraged if it stretches more during flowering. I've grown idicas before so never really had any problems but this Bitch stretched her legs man. I can't complain though ill tag on a few extra weeks if I have to but its mad stinky and finally picking up some weight. Anyway man great job once again and I am now resubbed lol hopefully they wont try to keep me away from your grows anymore keep me posted on your next grow man.


----------



## cannabuilding (Aug 13, 2011)

Read through the whole thread, great work sleezy, im amazed at the buddage you have man, looks really dank, and from the smoking report seems top notch, best of luck with your new grow man. Peace


----------



## sleezy1 (Aug 14, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/455904-500-watt-blackstar-grow-5-a.html#post6106727

Alright everyone, just got back from Hawaii last night, and I am already setup for my next grow. Click the above link to follow my new 500 Watt Blackstar grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2011)

sleezy1 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/455904-500-watt-blackstar-grow-5-a.html#post6106727
> 
> Alright everyone, just got back from Hawaii last night, and I am already setup for my next grow. Click the above link to follow my new 500 Watt Blackstar grow.


will do..............


----------



## davoswavos (Sep 11, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> bud from unflushed plants can produce black ash,be terrible to burn,taste nasty and give you a head ache.
> 
> bud from flushed plants will burn nicely,be smoother,taste better and the ash will be white/light grey.
> 
> flushing is important especially if you use synthetic nutrients.


shut up the color of ash has to do with how much you burn that shit flushing has nothing to do with that so many of you idiots out here spreading nonsense do some research or know what your talking about before you talk.


----------



## GerryJarcia (Sep 12, 2011)

davo... you sir are sorely mistaken. you're the one giving out bad information and in-turn making yourself look like a moron.


----------



## lewisjack25 (Sep 13, 2011)

The color of your ash is related to the sugar levels present in the plants when chopped. Your finished meds can taste fantastic and be smooth with a dark ash. I have seen this many times with TLO style grows that produce fantastic quality with a darker ash.


----------



## surgedup (Oct 21, 2011)

Great grow man I been on here for a awhile back when blackstars first started. Whoever says blackstars wont flower are crazy iI pretty much perfectted my setup I have 2 240w flower blackstars and a 300w chinese led panel. The best I ever did with my setup was more than 2 ounces dry on 1 plant in 1 gallons !. Now im pulling just shy a half a pound with my setup with about 3 plants one in a 3 gallon and 2 in a 2 gallon pots im using AN and molasses. I use to just use no name nutes at home depot im using promix hp great stuff could use a little more soil mix tends to dry quick. Anyway great job man keep it going !


----------



## sleezy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

surgedup said:


> Great grow man I been on here for a awhile back when blackstars first started. Whoever says blackstars wont flower are crazy iI pretty much perfectted my setup I have 2 240w flower blackstars and a 300w chinese led panel. The best I ever did with my setup was more than 2 ounces dry on 1 plant in 1 gallons !. Now im pulling just shy a half a pound with my setup with about 3 plants one in a 3 gallon and 2 in a 2 gallon pots im using AN and molasses. I use to just use no name nutes at home depot im using promix hp great stuff could use a little more soil mix tends to dry quick. Anyway great job man keep it going !


Ya whoever says blackstars and LEDs can't flower dont know jack shit! I grow with LEDs from start to finish using a flowering model and I have great, dense, danky buds. 1/2 a pound on 3 plants?? Thats siiick! Thats over 2 ounces per plant on average! Great job! Check out my current grow right now, its the second link in my sig. I am a week away from harvest.


----------

